# Thursday Night Ride to the Coast - Felpham March 28th



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2013)

We’ll leave Hyde Park Corner at midnight, cross Chelsea Bridge, traverse London’s soft southern underbelly and pop out on to the open road south of Sutton. The streetlights give way to darkness at Lower Kingswood, and from there it’s a hop, skip and a whoosh to the *searing, shrieking thrill that is Pebblecombe Hill*.Through the pretty village of Betchworth, over the River Mole and then we bounce along, up hill, down dale, through Wealden woodland to refreshments at the Cabin Cafe at Faygate.

Then.......across Horsham, up Tower Hill, through Barns Green and down the speedy, speedy, speedy Coolham Road before turning right through West Chiltington and along delightful byways to Amberley. There's a short schlepp along a busy B road and then it's down to the River Arun, and along a narrow lane to North Stoke where the *FNRttC takes to the grass!*

We cross the Ghurkha Bridge








and then walk or cycle along the footpath to South Stoke ride over the last, small hill (having evaded the South Downs) and glide down to Arundel. From there *it’s as flat as flat can be* all the way to Felpham. Breakfast (and it’s a quality breakfast) at the Lobster Pot Cafe. Those of you training back to London will be best off getting a Groupsave http://www.southernrailway.com/tickets-and-fares/railcards-and-discounts/groupsave/
Registration by e-mail - details here http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/p/fridays_06.html


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2013)

Miranda S
Rebecca O
Adam B
Richard G
Andrij B


----------



## User10571 (2 Feb 2013)

Email sent...


----------



## rb58 (2 Feb 2013)

Email sent Simon...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2013)

Email sent


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Feb 2013)

Email sent.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2013)

And, you'll never guess, email sent.....


----------



## redflightuk (2 Feb 2013)

I've sent one of those too


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2013)

redflightuk said:


> I've sent one of those too


 

Sorry.. do we know you?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2013)

Miranda S
Rebecca O
Adam B
Richard G
Andrij B
Jenny M
User10571 B
Chris B
Adrian C
Jules H
Cecilia H
Richard R
Gordon P
Ian A
Jack H
Simon B
Grahame D
Olaf S
Nick L
Ross C
Stuart A
Sonia W
Jane D
John E
Davy S
Andrew F
Bridget M
Steve R
Ken M
Vernon L


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2013)

Email sent.


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2013)

Email sent 
Confimation recieved
Tickets bought 
Pre-ride pies reserved.


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2013)

2291644 said:


> From?


 
I have three sources in mind:

Dalby's at the end of my street in Meanwood.
Alan Waite in Tyersal, Bradford
Bentley's of Pudsey

I might be persuaded to bring some spare ones....


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2013)

2291669 said:


> I don't know why, stupid of me I am sure, but I thought for a moment that you had identified a source of acceptable pies at the start.


 
Acceptable pies in London?

Really?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2013)




----------



## ceepeebee (3 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


>


Don't know why, always had you down as a Manze's man?

The pie shop in Greenwich [edit - goddards] that is now a.... Coffee shop? Was always my favourite, such a good crumble in there.


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Don't know why, always had you down as a Manze's man?
> 
> The pie shop in Greenwich [edit - goddards] that is now a.... Coffee shop? Was always my favourite, such a good crumble in there.


I hate pie and mash, but at least in Goddards you could have aforesaid crumble. Shop is now a Gourmet Burger Kitchen. However, I think a new Goddards opened round the corner.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2013)

rb58 said:


> I hate pie and mash, but at least in Goddards you could have aforesaid crumble. Shop is now a Gourmet Burger Kitchen. However, I think a new Goddards opened round the corner.


http://www.goddardsatgreenwich.co.uk


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> http://www.goddardsatgreenwich.co.uk


 

Very handy for those that work in Greenwich


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Very handy for those that work in Greenwich


Might pop in myself sometime, I'll be paying at least one visit to the O2 this year.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2013)

Miranda S
Rebecca O
Adam B
Richard G
Andrij B
Jenny M
User10571 B
Chris B
Adrian C
Jules H
Cecilia H
Richard R
Gordon P
Ian A
Jack H
Simon B
Grahame D
Olaf S
Nick L
Ross C
Stuart A
Sonia W
Jane D
John E
Davy S
Andrew F
Bridget M
Steve R
Ken M
Vernon L
Greg C (hooray!)
Simon C
Claudine C


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2013)

er.....Pebblecombe Hill? And if Greg even hints at doing it on a fixed I'm going to ring Helen up.......


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> er.....Pebblecombe Hill? And if Greg even hints at doing it on a fixed I'm going to ring Helen up.......


Pebblecombe indeed. Far, far nastier than Reigate (I appreciate this might seem a touch odd coming from me). The people who speed past me everytime I go down there always worry me. It's tight, it's twisty, overhanging trees so poorly lit. And the level crossing at the bottom to boot. Definitely not one for fixed.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2013)

right - I'm going to have to lay it on pretty thick next time. And have words if people do anything daft.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2013)

And can I say that the SMRbtH for this ride is probably the best one. A really good cracking ride.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Feb 2013)

is that the one where we turn right down into a tree tunnel? Pebblecombe that is - x-posts


----------



## benborp (3 Feb 2013)

I think on fixed Reigate is more likely to catch you out. It's a bit more enticing. What I mean by that is that the gradient is such that it encourages you to keep spinning until you might find you can spin no more. Pebblecombe drops pretty much straight into a 10%+ grade so you have to keep everything in check from the top. It's a shame I'm in Wales for this one otherwise I'd take up Adrian's invitation.


----------



## clarion (3 Feb 2013)

Why do you stand on a pedestrian?


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Feb 2013)

clarion said:


> Why do you stand on a pedestrian?


Everybody has to be somewhere*


*quote from Spike Milligan


----------



## TimO (4 Feb 2013)

Right, to get back to the point of the thread, and divert all of the descriptions of Adrian's pedestrian abuse and the consumption of pies, I'm in (well I've sent off my email to his dellzeqqness anyway).

I'm not planning on doing it on fixed, mainly because I don't have a fixed bike to do it on. Red will probably get his first outing of the year, he's busy collecting dust at the moment.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2013)

After brekkie I plan to ride to Hassocks and get the train. I did this last time. From memory, it starts with a big grinding hill, followed by a long wheeeeeee downhill (which is what we avoid when we go over the grass), followed by lots of nice little lanes with no real hilliness, ending eye-rollingly tired in a little cake shop outside Hassocks station. Anyone of a glacially slow persuasion who wants to join me, please do. I may need a bit of encouragement having lost some fitness over the winter.

Andrew


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2013)

Glacially slow persuasion, you say? *thinks, then wanders off to see how London-friendly this Hassocks place is*

Edit: Hassocks is a very London-friendly place, so I'd like to join you, if you don't mind DT. My cycling fitness is laughable and I need hill-training anyway *makes a note to use inhaler before the approach*


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2013)

Here's my route from last year
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=3286684

Edit: It's a deal. 
I got overtaken by a lady on a shopping bike with a huge wicker basket in Hurstpierpoint. OK, I had stopped for a breather at the time, but she may have overtaken me anyway.
Trains from Hassocks up through 3 Bridges and Croydon to Victoria are quite frequent.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Feb 2013)

2292533 said:


> Right then, who is up for a season opener fixed.


 
I'll be doing this Single Speedy... More comfy bike than the fixed.

And echoing Ian, this ride home is fab, truly one the the best. One will tell on the day whether one stays for beerio's or not however..


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2013)

This will be my first, please be gentle with me - I need to register etc


----------



## MisterStan (4 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> This will be my first, please be gentle with me - I need to register etc


Email sent!


----------



## Shadow (4 Feb 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> . From memory, it starts with a big grinding hill, followed by a long wheeeeeee downhill (which is what we avoid when we go over the grass),
> 
> Andrew


DT - if you are referring to the little lump that is bury hill, you can avoid doing the long grinding bit by taking the left at the bottom (signed Madehurst) which takes you along a superbly lovely lane, up and down a little, ending up at the top of the same hill at whiteways roundabout. Marginally longer but much more enjoyable. And of course you still get the wheeee bit down the other side.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> I'll be doing this Single Speedy... More comfy bike than the fixed.
> 
> And echoing Ian, this ride home is fab, truly one the the best. One will tell on the day whether one stays for beerio's or not however..


It's obviously going to be a horrible ride home this time though due to the absence of moi.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2013)

Shadow said:


> DT - if you are referring to the little lump that is bury hill, you can avoid doing the long grinding bit by taking the left at the bottom (signed Madehurst) which takes you along a superbly lovely lane, up and down a little, ending up at the top of the same hill at whiteways roundabout. Marginally longer but much more enjoyable. And of course you still get the wheeee bit down the other side.


My memory is hazy, and I don't know the local names anyway, but checking my route the uphill was the B2139 through Houghton into Amberley. The wheeeee bit was the B2139 from Amberley into Storrington. IIRC it was downhill and straight with a good surface and visibility so even a cowardy custard like me let go of the brakes for a bit.


----------



## kimble (4 Feb 2013)

Ooh, yes. *email sent*


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> After brekkie I plan to ride to Hassocks and get the train. I did this last time. From memory, it starts with a big grinding hill, followed by a long wheeeeeee downhill (which is what we avoid when we go over the grass), followed by lots of nice little lanes with no real hilliness, ending eye-rollingly tired in a little cake shop outside Hassocks station. Anyone of a glacially slow persuasion who wants to join me, please do. I may need a bit of encouragement having lost some fitness over the winter.
> 
> Andrew


please don't go back on the B2139 to Storrington. I'm begging you! I'll sort you out a route through the Parham estate - we're not allowed in to that on the way down, but the gates will be open by the time you get back.


----------



## hatler (4 Feb 2013)

e-mailed requesting the participation of three hatlers from HPC to somewhere in London SW.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> please don't go back on the B2139 to Storrington. I'm begging you! I'll sort you out a route through the Parham estate - we're not allowed in to that on the way down, but the gates will be open by the time you get back.


Why so? Because of the hill and the bit of the A284 going North from Arundel? It wasn't bad when I did it before. I even saw a weasel/stoat/thing on the main road (alive, not squished).

Edit. I've just looked at the map and I see what you mean. A loop around to the North of Storrington would avoid a bit of urban riding through the town.

Anyway, I'll take local advice at the time. I was making the route up as I went along before. Anyone else wishing to join Team Glacial, feel free but be aware that if it's bucketing down with rain/hail/frogs I may just be heading for the nearest station.


----------



## Gordon P (4 Feb 2013)

I'll join the SMRbtH that DT & Wanda propose as far as Hassocks: it sounds as though heads are being got round the route & I shall be happy to follow the Team Glacial leader whoever s/he may be - &, yes, if necessary to a rain-protected station.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2013)

Gordon P said:


> I'll join the SMRbtH that DT & Wanda propose as far as Hassocks: it sounds as though heads are being got round the route & I shall be happy to follow the Team Glacial leader whoever s/he may be - &, yes, if necessary to a rain-protected station.


 

Gordon.. you're shirt in your avatar says as fit as a fiddle.
Join the speedy....
And it didn't rain that much on the Brighton run for home............honest


----------



## Gordon P (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the invite Ian: it's always good to have options that I will consider over breakfast!


----------



## Quagga (4 Feb 2013)

Annual FNRTTC pass request submitted and approved
E-mail sent


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> er.....Pebblecombe Hill? And if Greg even hints at doing it on a fixed I'm going to ring Helen up.......


 


StuAff said:


> Pebblecombe indeed. Far, far nastier than Reigate (I appreciate this might seem a touch odd coming from me). The people who speed past me everytime I go down there always worry me. It's tight, it's twisty, overhanging trees so poorly lit. And the level crossing at the bottom to boot. Definitely not one for fixed.


 
Hang on a cotton pickin' minute folks. I rode it fixed last time I went to Felpham. Overtaking willy-nilly as I went prayin' "gedoutadaway! gedoutadafarkinway!" under my breath. And then, on SMRbtH we (I blame Titus for all my navigational errors) got lost so I rode up to Whiteways and down Bury Hill. I will confess that on that descent of Bury Hill I have never, ever been so terrified whist in some semblance of control on a bicycle. I suspect Jim was even more terrified than me. Ok that was before 'the mishap'. I've since geared the fixed up a bit so the old rpm down Pebblecombe is a bit less; on my last daylight trip down there I overtook a car. Officially I was working from home so that needed not to go wrong.

However I am currently a fat bloater layabout with cock-all miles in his legs and far too many pints in his tum so I shall most probably ride it two speed with freewheel. And the SMRbtH will involve a spot of riverside off roading to avoid Bury Hill! Anyone wishing to entrain at Pulbogrough is welcome to join me


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

Miranda S
Rebecca O
Adam B
Richard G
Andrij B
Jenny M
User10571 B
Chris B
Adrian C
Jules H
Cecilia H
Ron R
Gordon P
Ian A
Jack H
Simon B
Grahame D
Olaf S
Nick L
Ross C
Stuart A
Sonia W
Jane D
John E
Davy S
Andrew F
Bridget M
Steve R
Ken M
Vernon L
Simon C
Greg C
Claudine C
Paul C
Jessica J
Janie K
Tim O
David H
Louise M
Tony F
Stan E
Sandra S
Kim W
Carl P
Peter L


----------



## TimO (4 Feb 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> ... Trains from Hassocks up through 3 Bridges and Croydon to Victoria are quite frequent.


 
On a Friday, after the initial spurt, I wouldn't call one an hour "frequent". There are two an hour, if you count the one that requires changing at Haywards Heath. Up to about 9:34 there are trains at very roughly ten to fifteen minute intervals, but after that, you'll only find the one at 34 minutes after the hour (until the evening, when it all changes again).


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

TimO said:


> On a Friday, after the initial spurt, I wouldn't call one an hour "frequent". There are two an hour, if you count the one that requires changing at Haywards Heath. Up to about 9:34 there are trains at very roughly ten to fifteen minute intervals, but after that, you'll only find the one at 34 minutes after the hour (until the evening, when it all changes again).


tell me you looked that up.................


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> tell me you looked that up.................


Oh he looked it up...IN HIS ENORMOUS BRAIN


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2013)

Train times:

http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/service/timesandfares/HSK/London/290313/1200/dep


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Feb 2013)

TimO said:


> On a Friday, after the initial spurt, I wouldn't call one an hour "frequent". There are two an hour, if you count the one that requires changing at Haywards Heath. Up to about 9:34 there are trains at very roughly ten to fifteen minute intervals, but after that, you'll only find the one at 34 minutes after the hour (until the evening, when it all changes again).


Curse you and your facts. My "frequent" was based on the fact that I've been to Hassocks quite a few times and never had to wait long for a train.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Curse you and your facts. My "frequent" was based on the fact that I've been to Hassocks quite a few times and never had to wait long for a train.


there's a decent pub right next to the station. 

If that helps.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2013)

I'll bring a book with me, shall I?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Feb 2013)

Despite my misgivings, possibly due to the cyclist modelling the Ghurkha Bridge  email sent.


----------



## AKA Bob (5 Feb 2013)

GregCollins said:


> And then, on SMRbtH we (I blame Titus for all my navigational errors) got lost so I rode up to Whiteways and down Bury Hill.



That's outrageous! I will have to consult my Lawyers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2013)

2294849 said:


> Just don't ever decide to catch a train from Balcombe.


I did it once. I even saw someone get off the train there once too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2013)

2295662 said:


> I have got off trains there, it is a good place to start a walk. I wouldn't plan on finishing there though.


Ironically I got on there at the end of a walk from Greenwich!


----------



## zigzag (5 Feb 2013)

this must be my favourite fnrttc/smrbth route, but i'll be starting a ride to york friday morning..


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Feb 2013)

zigzag said:


> this must be my favourite fnrttc/smrbth route, but i'll be starting a ride to york friday morning..


 
Surely a man of your capability could still cycle to York, via Bognor, right?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Surely a man of your capability could still cycle to York, via Bognor, right?


 

Indeed.. will only add a mere few hours and miles to the ride for him..


----------



## zigzag (5 Feb 2013)

i can see how it's possible to do both rides, but this would mean staying up for two nights in a row


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2013)

zigzag said:


> i can see how it's possible to do both rides, but this would mean staying up for two nights in a row


 

You say that as if it may be a problem.


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2013)

zigzag said:


> i can see how it's possible to do both rides, but this would mean staying up for two nights in a row


Are you also considering the ride to York in April?


----------



## zigzag (5 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> Are you also considering the ride to York in April?


don't know about this ride mate, the one i'm talking about is "easter arrow"


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2013)

zigzag said:


> don't know about this ride mate, the one i'm talking about is "easter arrow"


I'm riding up to the York - Hull fnrttc and then back


----------



## zigzag (5 Feb 2013)

ooh, sounds like a long way! can't make any promises right now


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> there's a decent pub right next to the station.
> 
> *If that helps*.


 
It usually does.


Oh, and can everyone please learn to spell "Gurkha"? Thenkyu.


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2013)

theclaud said:


> It usually does.
> 
> 
> Oh, and can everyone please learn to spell "Gurkha"? Thenkyu.


From experience it's more important to spell kukri properly


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2013)

zigzag said:


> ooh, sounds like a long way! can't make any promises right now


It is. But it's training for LEL


----------



## TimO (7 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> tell me you looked that up.................


I did. I'm not that big a train enthusiast that I've memorised the entire railway timetable for the South-East of the UK. I did wonder how often trains could be, not having noticed that station name on trains from that neck of the woods, on previous visits.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2013)

trust me, Barnham rocks while Hassocks rolls and they all end up in East Croydon.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Andrew F
Andrij B
Anna S
Bridget M
Carl P
Cecilia H
Chris B
Chris By
Chris F
Chris W
Claudine C
David H
Davy S
Gordon P
Grahame D
Greg C
Ian A
Jack H
Jacob W
Jane D
Janie K
Jenny M
Jessica J
Joe H
John E
John R
Jules H
Julie G
User10571 B
Ken M
Kim W
Lee J
Louise M
Lucy H
Miranda S
Nick L
Olaf S
Paul C
Peter L
Philip K
Rebecca O
Richard G
Rob H
Ron R
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon B
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim O
Tony F
Vernon L
Will T
Bruce R
Nigel Cry
Dan B
Kristjan K


----------



## hatler (7 Feb 2013)

And Lu H !


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2013)

hatler said:


> And Lu H !


sorry - I have her down as Lucinda - is that not right?


----------



## Becs (9 Feb 2013)

Dammit I need to get on the bike so I can get out on one of these things!


----------



## hatler (9 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - I have her down as Lucinda - is that not right?


 Doh ! Didn't spot that. She's a Lucy.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2013)

....just wanted to see if it would work....


----------



## AKA Bob (9 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> ....just wanted to see if it would work....



Ah the famous new lady in your life I assume?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2013)

it's a boy!


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Feb 2013)

When will the young master join us on a night ride?


----------



## theclaud (9 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> ....just wanted to see if it would work....


 
Sweeeeeeeeeet! He's still looking very serious, I see.


----------



## AKA Bob (9 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a boy!



Oops!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> When will the young master join us on a night ride?


he has a bike. All he needs is a bit of practice. (And the young DZ took to the roads in a sidecar strapped to the AP's tandem aged six months)


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Feb 2013)

Superb example of imaginative architecture there in your new avatar, Dell. Really like it. And I speak as a bit of an expert on architecture, having attended a few lectures on same. And linoleum, to boot.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2013)

see below
with another couple coming through, This might fill


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> with another couple coming through, This might fill


 
"If you run it, they will come"


----------



## swarm_catcher (17 Feb 2013)

Me! Sending email ...


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2013)

Me too, email sent


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Me too, email sent


 

It's a great ride back too


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's a great ride back too


 what time do you generally make it back by?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> what time do you generally make it back by?


 

This is one of the longest.
So about 2 pm if I remember rightly.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This is one of the longest.
> So about 2 pm if I remember rightly.


Train for me then.

I'll be needing some sleep before then.


----------



## User482 (18 Feb 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Train for me then.
> 
> I'll be needing some sleep before then.


 
Sounds like you'll have time for some post-ride rehydration...


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> Sounds like you'll have time for some post-ride rehydration...


Now that sounds more like it


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Amber D
Andrew F
Andrew L
Andrij B
Anna S
Bridget M
Bruce R
Carl P
Cecilia H
Charlie B
Chris B
Chris By
Chris F
Chris W
Claudine C
Dan B
David H
Davy S
Des O'D
Els V
Gordon P
Grahame D
Greg C
Howard S
Ian At
Jack H
Jacob W
Jane D
Janie K
Jenny M
Jessica J
Jim G
Jochen H
Joe H
John E
John Gr
John Gi
John R
Jules H
Julie G
User10571 B
Ken M
Kim W
Kristjan K
LanLan S
Lee J
Louise M
Lucinda H
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Paul C
Paul K
Peter L
Philip K
Rebecca O
Richard G
Rob H
Rob Hw
Ronald R
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon B
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Steve D
Steve D
Steve R
Stuart A
Tim O
Tony F
Vernon L
Will T
Xi C
Andrew Bu
Lucy J
Eddie C
Rosemary S


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Feb 2013)

Apologies if this is located in some sticky someplace or even on the Fridays site (i cant find it if it is) but does anyone have a GPX of the Felpham ride...and also the London to Brighton.

I'm keen to do both with a friend during daylight hours in the coming weeks.

PS I know I could map it myself but I'm idle by nature and am sure someone already has.

Cheers


----------



## TimO (19 Feb 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Apologies if this is located in some sticky someplace or even on the Fridays site (i cant find it if it is) but does anyone have a GPX of the Felpham ride...


 
FNRttC - Bognor Regis (Felpham) - April 2010
Definitely Not the Christmas Night Ride to the Coast - Bognor - January 2011
FNRttC - Bognor - June 2010

If you look under my name (TimothyO) on GPSies you'll find other FNRttC routes, including Brighton, Southend and Whitstable, as well as other less common destinations.

The reason that these are not Canon, and listed on the FNRttC Blog, is that they are liable to change at a moments notice, based on weather and dellzeqq's whim. The route has changed to deal with multiple mechanicals, hours of continuous drizzle, roadworks, potholes, and probably for other reasons, so these routes are for guidance only. They will also change as better approaches to that destination become apparent or changes are made to roads which make a given route better or worse. You have been warned. 

Differing routes may be better with a smaller group, and conditions will also change in daylight vs a night ride. Some roads are much quieter during the hours of darkness, conversely some roads are probably perfectly usable during the day, but would be an unwise choice for a large group in dark conditions (eg a pothole strewn fast downhill). The Jan 2011 above was undertaken by 5½ of us, but doesn't use the offroad part of the current Bognor FNRttC, the road option used is busier during daylight, and hillier, but probably OK for a small group.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Feb 2013)

TimO said:


> FNRttC - Bognor Regis (Felpham) - April 2010
> Definitely Not the Christmas Night Ride to the Coast - Bognor - January 2011
> FNRttC - Bognor - June 2010
> 
> If you look under my name (TimothyO) on GPSies you'll find other FNRttC routes, including Brighton, Southend and Whitstable, as well as other less common destinations.


 
thanks TimO


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Feb 2013)

And if you want the Sutton variation used last year, that's shown here.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2013)

do any of the old-timers have a view on the relative merits of the Epsom and Sutton variations?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> do any of the old-timers have a view on the relative merits of the Epsom and Sutton variations?


 

Well with the Sutton variation we do have to run the Sutton High Street drunken nobber gauntlet.


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well with the Sutton variation we do have to run the Sutton High Street drunken nobber gauntlet.


I was going to say that the Sutton variation stretches the notion of "merit" somewhat...


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Feb 2013)

How about Epsom this time for the better class of nobber? The old timers could give us 'youngsters' a 5 minute lecture on how Sutton and Epsom nobbers differ, using graphics, when we get to the halfway stop. 

Wha'dya reckon folks?


----------



## velovoice (23 Feb 2013)

I don't mind, so long as we ride as little (none would be ideal) of the soul-destroying A217 as possible.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Feb 2013)

Epsom and Sutton are pretty much the same deal - but I was thinking about the good bits. There's Ewell, the Mickelham Gap (stunning if there's a full moon) and the descent south of Dorking. On the other hand there's Pebblecombe and the roads from Betchworth south to Newdigate.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2013)

2333828 said:


> On the Epsom, Dorking occasions, we have been spectacularly lucky with the minimal traffic on the A24.


 
Bearing in mind the number of times we've gone that way now, I don't think luck needs to rear its ugly head on this. I think 99.99999% of the denizens of greater Dorking are genuinely asleep at that time, leaving the A24 gloriously quiet.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Feb 2013)

I've done that road a few times at night outwith the official dates (I think you were on one of the recces, FD and Adrian) and there's never been any traffic. Which is odd, because during the day that road is deadly.

It is a longer trip though - it adds at least a quarter hour to the journey.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> It is a longer trip though - it adds at least a quarter hour to the journey.


 
True but we also get to go on the lovely Chart Lane/Blackbrook Road/Henfold Lane through to Newdigate.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Feb 2013)

we do, but we miss the road south of Betchworth, which is every bit as lovely - in fact, once off the 217 it's all pretty spiffy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2013)

So many roads, so little time........


----------



## User10571 (27 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> I know I can. I was just imagining a load of hoary old hobbits hobnobbing with Gandalf. Sorry


Gandalf couldn't come.
He's hurt his leg and has a sick note from his Mum.
As for hoary old hobbits - how very dare you!
Muscles of steel beneath a slim frame - that's me.
Oh! and before I forget - I have detailed files.
Moving swiftly on ....
What has happened to the Spanish bike?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2013)

Does anyone know what bike TMN will ride now her Orbea has gone to road bike heaven?


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we do, but we miss the road south of Betchworth, which is every bit as lovely - in fact, _*once off the 217*_ it's all pretty spiffy.


Those are the operative words.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> new touring bike


 
Aaaah. *little moment*


----------



## User10571 (27 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> I was imagining the distant future when we will all be hoary old hobbits. Detailed files about what?
> 
> Spanish bike had a tiff with a car and came off worse. I might be riding my Trek hybrid for a bit until I can get either the Orbea rebuilt or the new touring bike I was thinking about.


 
Sorry to hear about El Biko, I hope you were unhurt in the process.

Detailed files?
It's an Arnie Schwarzenegger quote from one of the Terminator films.
Looking back at my post, in the cold light of day, I am struggling to offer an explanation as to why it is in there.
My branes tend to meander the further they're up into the night.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2013)

User10571 said:


> Sorry to hear about El Biko, I hope you were unhurt in the process.
> 
> Detailed files?
> It's an Arnie Schwarzenegger quote from one of the Terminator films.
> ...


 
"I have detailed files on human anatomy".

"Makes you a more efficient killer, huh?" Killer of bikes in TMNT's case...?

I think that's correct?

Terminator 2, love it


----------



## Wobblers (27 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> I was imagining the distant future when we will all be hoary old hobbits. Detailed files about what?
> 
> Spanish bike had a tiff with a car and came off worse. I might be riding my Trek hybrid for a bit until I can get either the Orbea rebuilt or the new touring bike I was thinking about.


 
Oh noes! I hope you're okay.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> "I have detailed files on human anatomy".
> 
> "Makes you a more efficient killer, huh?" Killer of bikes in TMNT's case...?
> 
> ...


 
'Fess up, Davy: you only like it so that you can compare Big Arnie's thighs with your own!


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2013)

I am weighing up a severe lack of miles, a Maundy Thursday service finishing about 9:30, no Good Friday railway service, the expectation of very low temperatures and a very early start on Easter Monday against desire. Perhaps prosecco and shepherd's pie will strengthen my resolve one way or the other.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2013)

McWobble said:


> 'Fess up, Davy: you only like it so that you can compare Big Arnie's thighs with your own!


oh, puhlease! There is no comparison. And Arnie's 'all up'd days are a thing of the past!


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2013)

srw said:


> I am weighing up a severe lack of miles, a Maundy Thursday service finishing about 9:30, no Good Friday railway service, the expectation of very low temperatures and a very early start on Easter Monday against desire. Perhaps Prosecco and shepherd's pie will strengthen my resolve one way or the other.


FTFY 
Go on, you know you want to....


----------



## Shadow (27 Feb 2013)

srw said:


> I am weighing up a severe lack of miles... against desire.* Perhaps prosecco and shepherd's pie* will strengthen my resolve one way or the other.


Not a recommended combination! Something with prosecco, yes; something with the pie, yes; but please not together!!! (unless of course this is a favourite combo of yours!)


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2013)

Shadow said:


> Not a recommended combination! Something with prosecco, yes; something with the pie, yes; but please not together!!! (unless of course this is a favourite combo of yours!)


You've tried it?


----------



## Shadow (27 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> You've tried it?


Of course not!


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2013)

Shadow said:


> Of course not!


So what's wrong with it?

BTW, it'll just be the shepherds pie for me. I imagine the prosecco consumption of others will more than make up my 'share'...


----------



## Shadow (27 Feb 2013)

StuAff said:


> So what's wrong with it?
> 
> BTW, it'll just be the shepherds pie for me. I imagine the prosecco consumption of others will more than make up my 'share'...


Because it just wouldn't work. And that's why if srw really fancies it, he's welcome to it, as stated in the small print.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2013)

Shadow said:


> Because it just wouldn't work. And that's why if srw really fancies it, he's welcome to it, as stated in the small print.


It wasn't his idea.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2013)

Shadow said:


> Because it just wouldn't work. And that's why if srw really fancies it, he's welcome to it, as stated in the small print.


It was Agent Hilda's idea, an ironic _hommage_ to The World's Greatest Author, who in used to hold a Krug and shepherd's pie party in the days when he was Thatcher's Chairman of the Tory party. 

As it happens, I think champagne and shepherd's pie sounds horrible, but there's something slighty sweet and fruity about a good shepherd's pie which I can imagine working very well with a bone-dry and full-bodied prosecco. I shall find out tomorrow night (see another thread).


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

User10571 said:


> Sorry to hear about El Biko, I hope you were unhurt in the process.
> 
> Detailed files?
> It's an Arnie Schwarzenegger quote from one of the Terminator films.
> ...


I was hoping it wasn't related to Romney's 'binders full of women'...


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2013)

clarion said:


> I was hoping it wasn't related to Romney's 'binders full of women'...


A different sort of brainfart, I think...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> I am weighing up a severe lack of miles, a Maundy Thursday service finishing about 9:30, no *Good Friday railway service*, the expectation of very low temperatures and a very early start on Easter Monday against desire. Perhaps prosecco and shepherd's pie will strengthen my resolve one way or the other.


Saturday rail service on Southern on Good Friday, I believe, if that is any help. Advance fares for £7.50 at the mo'.


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Saturday rail service on Southern on Good Friday, I believe, if that is any help. Advance fares for £7.50 at the mo'.


Bognor to London is the easy bit. But replacing the signals on the Met means that the closest I can get to home is Beaconsfield.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> Bognor to London is the easy bit. But replacing the signals on the Met means that the closest I can get to home is Beaconsfield.


Snooze on train, ride home. You know it makes sense.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2013)

Have we ever managed a ride with every letter of the alphabet represented?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Mar 2013)

we've had a Yoann and a Zsolt, but I can't find any Quentins


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we've had a Yoann and a Zsolt, but I can't find any Quentins


I know one and he does ride a bike!


----------



## CharlieB (4 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> Bognor to London is the easy bit. But replacing the signals on the Met means that the closest I can get to home is Beaconsfield.


I know. I spotted that this morning. 
From south it's useful to remember the 'magic train'* from E Croydon to Berko, avoiding all that Central London faff, Stephen. It's then a lovely ride through the lanes to Chesham, and then a bit further for you. 





* phrase coined by Mice a few weeks ago


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2013)

That's "lovely ride through the lanes" as in "long slog up a steep hill", and "a bit further" as in "another long slog up another steep hill".

I'm almost coming round to the thought that it might not be a terrible idea - please, someone, help me find my sanity.


----------



## CharlieB (5 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> That's "lovely ride through the lanes" as in "long slog up a steep hill", and "a bit further" as in "another long slog up another steep hill".
> 
> I'm almost coming round to the thought that it might not be a terrible idea - please, someone, help me find my sanity.


Ah, the key is to avoid the A416 - fewer hills, less traffic. Only the little bit up Bois Lane is steep.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

Hi all, a couple of quick newbie questions;
Firstly, if i'm not feeling up to cycling back to London in the morning, do people just 'join up' and buy group tickets? 
Secondly, I have never cycled in London before, I'll need to make my way from either Liverpool St or Kings Cross to Hyde Park - are there any 'nice routes' you can advise me of? 
Thanks
Stan


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Mar 2013)

Hi MisterStan

Yes.

One of the experts will be along shortly with a 'nice' route from either of those stations.


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Hi all, a couple of quick newbie questions;
> Firstly, if i'm not feeling up to cycling back to London in the morning, do people just 'join up' and buy group tickets?
> Secondly, I have never cycled in London before, I'll need to make my way from either Liverpool St or Kings Cross to Hyde Park - are there any 'nice routes' you can advise me of?
> Thanks
> Stan


Hi Stan and welcome

Adam and I will be coming in from the north to St Pancras station. We can easily meet you at Kings Cross (if that's where you decide to 'land') and ride with you to Hyde Park corner. Feel free to PM me to exchange mobile nos. and agree a time to meet. 

If you're coming into Liverpool St instead, hopefully someone else can pitch in to help.

Rebecca


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Hi Stan and welcome
> 
> Adam and I will be coming in from the north to St Pancras station. We can easily meet you at Kings Cross (if that's where you decide to 'land') and ride with you to Hyde Park corner. Feel free to PM me to exchange mobile nos. and agree a time to meet.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I will check train times and get back to you.


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Hi all, a couple of quick newbie questions;
> Firstly, if i'm not feeling up to cycling back to London in the morning, do people just 'join up' and buy group tickets?
> Secondly, I have never cycled in London before, I'll need to make my way from either Liverpool St or Kings Cross to Hyde Park - are there any 'nice routes' you can advise me of?
> Thanks
> Stan


It's no problem for me to swing by Liverpool Street if you're coming that way.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Amber D
Andrew By
Andrew F
Andrew L
Andrij B
Anna S
Brendan M
Bridget M
Bruce R
Carl P
Casimir K
Cecilia H
Charlie B
Chris B
Chris By (southern)
Chris H
Chris W
Clarissa C
Claudine C
Dan B
Dan G
Davy S
Des O'D
Eddie C
Ejaz R
Els V
Georgios V
Gordon P
Grahame D
Greg C
Howard S
Ian At
Jack H
Jacob W
Jane D
Janie K
Jenny M
Jessica J
Jim G
Jochen H
Joe H
John E
John Gi
John Gr
John R
Jules H
Julie G
User10571 B
Ken M
Kevon R
Kim W
Kristjan K
LanLan S
Laura H
Lee J
Louise M
Lucinda H
Lucy J
Martin T
Michael A
Mick D
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Paul C
Paul K
Paul T
Peter D
Peter L
Philip K
Rebecca O
Richard G
Rob H
Rob Hw
Robbie F
Ronald R
Rosemary S
Ross C
Rowan
Sahar
Sandra S
Sian J
Simon B
Simon C
Simon I
Simon W
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen T
Steve D
Steve D
Steve R
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim O
Tim W
Tony F
Vernon L
Will T
Xi C

RIDE NOW CLOSED


----------



## Recycle (22 Mar 2013)

I hope they grit the roads...


----------



## Recycle (22 Mar 2013)

2373399 said:


> Won't anybody think of the steel frames?


Being of a selfish nature I'm thinking more of skin abrasion than frame corrosion.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2013)

Forecasts seem to be cloudy, not raining/snowing but an overnight low of below freezing and a brisk tailwind. So with the wind chill that's pretty darn cold. And possibly icy?

Here are a couple of forecasts for Horsham (roughly half way)
Partly cloudy. Low of -3C. Winds from the NE at 10 to 15 km/h. (Weather underground)
Cloudy low -4C Wind from NE 7kmh (BBC)
Cloudy low -2C WInd NNE 14km/h (Yahoo)


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Forecasts seem to be cloudy, not raining/snowing but an overnight low of below freezing and a brisk tailwind. So with the wind chill that's pretty darn cold. And possibly icy?
> 
> Here are a couple of forecasts for Horsham (roughly half way)
> Partly cloudy. Low of -3C. Winds from the NE at 10 to 15 km/h. (Weather underground)
> ...


 
That's not too bad. We've had worse on a FNR.


----------



## Recycle (22 Mar 2013)

We are heading SSW so perhaps we will get a net tailwind out of that forecast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2013)

I figured we were going SW; whatever at least it's not a headwind (ha ha, as if it ever works out like that!)


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2013)

Ahhh, one week to go and one is very excited!

Hope everyone checks their tyres..


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2013)

2373584 said:


> On which bike?


 
All of them, surely, to counter every possibility?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2013)

Some of my tyres aren't on my bikes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Some of my tyres aren't on my bikes.


 
Aye, I carry a spare tyre, too..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aye, I carry a spare tyre, too..


Mine's not spare. It is there so I outlive the racing snakes come the famine.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aye, I carry a spare tyre, too..


Is pneumismatics the collecting of rubber stamps I wonder, Davy? I just coined that term.


GregCollins said:


> Mine's not spare. It is there so I outlive the racing snakes come the famine.


It's relaxed muscle, Greg.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2013)

The question is me dear 'teef.. can you actually pronounce that word?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2013)

2373945 said:


> Of course he can. He made it up so he gets to choose how it is pronounced. The tricky bit is pronouncing it the same way twice.


See Davy, 'old school' wisdom in the face of 'pneu school' inexperience, Q.E.D. (No, that's not a disease that clever cows catch...)


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> All of them, surely, to counter every possibility?


 
No chance - there are 12 bikes in my garage. That's a lot of pumping.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2013)

^this. Some of the bikes in my shed have more than one wheelset too


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> No chance - there are 12 bikes in my garage. That's a lot of pumping.


 
But think how big the 'guns' will be?


----------



## Wobblers (22 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Mine's not spare. It is there so I outlive the racing snakes come the famine.


 
Yebbut that means that come the Zombie Apocalypse, the racing snakes only need to outrun you...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> Yebbut that means that come the Zombie Apocalypse, the racing snakes only need to outrun you...


I have plans for the Zombie Apocalypse involving multiple heavy duty locks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2013)

2374486 said:


> Two zombies back to back with a long D lock round their necks?


No, I'll let the zombies run free. I'll just lock all the racing snakes bikes together. I don't have to out run the zombies, just out run the other people.


You'd be surprised how much time is taken up in discussion of the Zombie Apocalypse rounds ours


----------



## Zee (23 Mar 2013)

Running is for suckers. I'm putting treadmills all around my house and kicking back with a gin and tonic.


----------



## redredrobin (23 Mar 2013)

is it well known to all that if you book your rail tickets online via the Southern Railway and don't use your ticket, then you can have your money back, no questions asked, or reasons required.
http://www.southernrailway.com/offers/money-back-guarantee/

This means for example, that you could buy a cheap advance online ticket from Bognor to London, to be collected at Bognor station ticket machine on the Friday morning after breakfast. You find that after all you can't do the Thursday night ride. Or you decide after breakfast to ride back to London instead of taking the train. Either way, you don't collect the ticket from the machine and instead claim the money back.

Interestingly, if you were a well organised but rather undecided-about-your-return-route type, you could book cheap advance online tickets from several stations. eg Bognor, Horsham and Hassocks, and decide on the morning whether you fancy riding from Bognor to one of those stations. When there, you pick up the relevant ticket and take the train home, then claim back for the unused and uncollected others.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2013)

redredrobin said:


> Interestingly, if you were a well organised but rather undecided-about-your-return-route type, you could book cheap advance online tickets from several stations. eg Bognor, Horsham and Hassocks, and decide on the morning whether you fancy riding from Bognor to one of those stations. When there, you pick up the relevant ticket and take the train home, then claim back for the unused and uncollected others.


to be fair, and in my experience, and accepting that past performance is no guarantee of future returns, and acknowledging that attitudes of different train staff will vary, a ticket from Bognor will get you on a train at any station anywhere north of there on the Southern Mainline West route.

Hassocks though would be a no go. Different route, different ticket, and all. It is also a ruddy long way from Felpham and not really in even vaguely the right direction for folk heading to the Great Wen rather than its south-Eastern 'burbs.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Mar 2013)

is there a barrier at Hassocks. 

Groupsave. I can't recall the last time I got an advance ticket on Southern.


----------



## hatler (23 Mar 2013)

2375822 said:


> Yes, Hassocks has gates


 I don't think Hassocks has barriers. Last time I was there (late Summer) we just walked straight off the train and into the outside world (this was on the up line).


----------



## hatler (23 Mar 2013)

2375822 said:


> Yes, Hassocks has gates


 You're not thinking of Haywards Heath possibly ?


----------



## TimO (23 Mar 2013)

Looking at the National Rail website Map, barriers aren't visible in the pictures of the entrances, although that may have changed since they were taken.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Mar 2013)

2376200 said:


> Honestly, Hassocks has gates.


 
I don't know, I'm beginning to question the soundness of:



> You're so right, Adrian. In fact even more right than TC, who (I'd like it stated for the record) is in turn more right


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2013)

Hassocks has gates

But what is it about Hassocks that attracts people riding to Felpham to catch trains from there?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2013)

2376731 said:


> How many TMNs am I due?


None. I was merely providing evidence of your disputed assertions. Some of our fellow travellers seems to doubt you.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Mar 2013)

I was just wondering, does Hassocks have gates?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2013)

no Gurkha bridge for us this month. It's a quagmire. I sank up to my ankles.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2013)

we can't do the crow road - there were complaints enough last time when it was optional. You could lead An Adventure though...

if it's a cold night and we're pooped then the sensible thing to do is to cross Horsham and whiz down the A29. It will save half an hour or more. If there's energy in the bunch then we can go up the hill from Amberley, me and a couple of tough peeps at the back.


----------



## hatler (24 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Hassocks has gates
> 
> But what is it about Hassocks that attracts people riding to Felpham to catch trains from there?


 Ah! That explains it. The article is dated Sep 29th and I was last there before that.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2013)

2377383 said:


> I could, if there were any takers for such a thing.


I'm prepared to ask around beforehand. It will be a wonderful thing if you're there a little after sunrise.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> It's a quagmire. I sank up to my ankles.





dellzeqq said:


> if it's a cold night


If it is like the temperature outside my house right now, it might well be frozen solid.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> If it is like the temperature outside my house right now, it might well be frozen solid.


now there's a funny thing. It got warmer the further south I went. I reckon the temperature was about 5 or 6 degrees by the time I got to Arundel. And, for what it's worth, the forecast is for more of the same. Having said that...............those were big puddles. If they froze over they'd be dangerous.

What did strike me is how the roads had deteriorated. Stream Lane has always been terrible, but it's now not far off being a walker. That's ok because there's not much of it. Two Mile Ash Lane is a real mess - at one point half the width of the road surface has gone. I am pondering the simplicity of the A29 (and if it's a dark night, there'll not be a lot of pondering) and, besides, I think Olaf's suggestion to swap the August and September rides might have more going for it than I'd thought.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Hassocks has gates
> 
> But what is it about Hassocks that attracts people riding to Felpham to catch trains from there?


That's my doing. I rode there last time and I'm planning (or was planning) to do so again. It's convenient for me in SE London and it was a nice ride, albeit one with a Big Hill. Two reasons why I may not do so this time are: I may feel rubbish due to the cold; I don't have as many miles in my legs as expected as a result of wimping out of rides in the horrible weather of late.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's my doing. I rode there last time and I'm planning (or was planning) to do so again. It's convenient for me in SE London and it was a nice ride, albeit one with a Big Hill. Two reasons why I may not do so this time are: I may feel rubbish due to the cold; I don't have as many miles in my legs as expected as a result of wimping out of rides in the horrible weather of late.


You need to ween yourself off your Brighton mainline habit.  All rail roads lead to East Croydon anyway down our way.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

2378058 said:


> Careful, he could end up in Portsmouth, or worse.


His dog wears trousers. What more can I say?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> You need to ween yourself off your Brighton mainline habit.  All rail roads lead to East Croydon anyway down our way.


Yeah, it is a habit thing. I often use that line. I'd be afraid that if I used another one I wouldn't end up in the welcoming arms of East Croydon station. I'd end up in ... for example ... Portsmouth. 

Anyway it may be moot as I may not be in a fit state to do this anyway. 

Instead of cycling this weekend I passed the time digging chunks of glass and flint out of my tyres. I had a miniature cairn when I had finished.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2013)

2378105 said:


> Not trousers made of dogs in a Cruella D'Vil style?


Maybe both? 

A dog wearing trousers made of dogs. After all Amundsen used some of his dogs as dog food.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, it is a habit thing. I often use that line. I'd be afraid that if I used another one I wouldn't end up in the welcoming arms of East Croydon station. I'd end up in ... for example ... Portsmouth.
> 
> Anyway it may be moot as I may not be in a fit state to do this anyway.
> 
> Instead of cycling this weekend I passed the time digging chunks of glass and flint out of my tyres. I had a miniature cairn when I had finished.


The same forces of confusion could see you derailed from Hassocks too!


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, it is a habit thing. I often use that line. I'd be afraid that if I used another one I wouldn't end up in the welcoming arms of East Croydon station. I'd end up in ... for example ... *Portsmouth*.


This, in your defence, would be difficult. The chances of you inadvertently ending up in my home town are low (there are no through trains!). You don't need to try and avoid it that much


----------



## Wobblers (25 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> This, in your defence, would be difficult. The chances of you inadvertently ending up in my home town are low (there are no through trains!). You don't need to try and avoid it that much


 
But the theoretical risk is more than enough to be taking precautions, surely?


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> But the theoretical risk is more than enough to be taking precautions, surely?


----------



## Gordon P (25 Mar 2013)

2377383 said:


> I could, if there were any takers for such a thing.


What type of surface is the crow road? i.e. does it have implicationsn for choice of bike?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

summer the top is is ridable with care on 28mm slicks. Saturated chalk might be interesting, though, to be honest if it is frozen it would be less slippery than when 'merely' wet.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

Which ever way we go, please make for clean roads.
Thanks.


----------



## mistral (25 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Which ever way we go, please make for clean roads.
> Thanks.


Very wise, rather than spend hours post ride cleaning the bike, you now only ride on "clean" roads?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

mistral said:


> Very wise, rather than spend hours post ride cleaning the bike, you now only ride on "clean" roads?


 

My friend, any long bike ride means a bike clean what ever the weather.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

The Norwegians are saying minus five for post-Faygate. Brrr.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> But the theoretical risk is more than enough to be taking precautions, surely?


Whilst the impact would be huge, the run of poor decisions one would have to make in order to get Pompeyed makes the risk almost approach zero.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2013)

"You know when you've been Pompeyed".


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Whilst the impact would be huge, the run of poor decisions one would have to make in order to get Pompeyed makes the risk almost approach zero.


I've done stupider things.

Oh Mr Porter, whatever shall I do?
I want to go to Birmingham but they've taken me on to Crewe


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> The Norwegians are saying minus five for post-Faygate. Brrr.


Surely, by recent standards, that might seem scorchio?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

b-i-l and s-i-l are thinking of taking m-i-l shopping in Pompey this week. She has dementia so won't be traumatised by the experience, or of she is, she won't remember.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've done stupider things.
> 
> Oh Mr Porter, whatever shall I do?
> I want to go to Birmingham but they've taken me on to Crewe


You know that song is about sex not trains right?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> You know that song is about sex not trains right?


 
Surely not! It's just about a young lady who has gone a bit too far.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Mar 2013)

Precisely.


----------



## TimO (25 Mar 2013)

I've done the chalk route on Red with 25×700 Pro3 Races with no problems, but I wouldn't necessarily choose to go that way with those tyres. Something a bit chunkier is likely to be easier.

I'll be sticking to a road route if I'm given a choice.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> The Norwegians are saying minus five for post-Faygate. Brrr.


As someone else said in another context:


User10571 said:


> That sounds like it's made almost entirely of grim


----------



## User10571 (25 Mar 2013)

Gordon P said:


> What type of surface is the crow road? i.e. does it have implicationsn for choice of bike?


It's shoot if you're on skinnies.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2013)

User10571 said:


> It's s*** if you're on skinnies.


+1!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2013)

I only have skinnies. Could I be scared?


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I only have skinnies. Could I be scared?


You could be terrified. But do you want to ride on the chalk path?


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I only have skinnies. Could I be scared?


 
Ill hold your hand, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

The Norwegians have relented. Only minus four after the Cabin now.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2013)

@ Davy. Now you are my hero  Told you your time would come .


----------



## Shadow (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> The Norwegians have relented. Only minus four after the Cabin now.


 
If the Norwegians keep revising upwardly, by the time post-Cabin arrives, it might almost be plus something or other - similar to Dell's original prognostication!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Mar 2013)

Just to be clear - what we're talking about is the bit between Amberley and Arundel, and the options are 
- Gurkha bridge (impassible: too muddy)
- Up the hill B2139 and down the hill A284 
- "Crow Road" Flint road adventure for those with knobbly-ish tyres and/or a strong constitution

Have I got that right?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just to be clear - what we're talking about is the bit between Amberley and Arundel, and the options are
> - Gurkha bridge (impassible: too muddy)
> - Up the hill B2139 and down the hill A284
> - "Crow Road" Flint road adventure for those with knobbly-ish tyres and/or a strong constitution
> ...


Pretty much.

Though if we are sticking to the main road option it's up and over Bury Hill on the A29.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

Shadow said:


> *If the Norwegians keep revising upwardly,* by the time post-Cabin arrives, it might almost be plus something or other - similar to Dell's original prognostication!


They won't. Very pessimistic those Norwegians.


----------



## Shadow (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> They won't. Very pessimistic those Norwegians.


 
I was afraid you might say something like that. Up to the Brits to be optimistic then.


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2013)

Shadow said:


> I was afraid you might say something like that. Up to the Brits to be optimistic then.


I'm putting an utterly absurd amount of faith in the tailwind promised by His Zeqqliness.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm putting an utterly absurd amount of faith in the tailwind promised by His Zeqqliness.


Multiple forecasts agree with him. Chickens, frozen or otherwise, not being counted here though!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> +1!


-5!


----------



## User482 (26 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm putting an utterly absurd amount of faith in the tailwind promised by His Zeqqliness.


 
That, and a pre-ride Sharpener?


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> That, and a pre-ride Sharpener?


I don't get to Padders until about 10:45. I could certainly do with sharpening up a little, but I don't want to incur any of the famed eyebrow action...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

We will be riding on Good Friday which means I can't drink. But it doesn't mean I can't carry a hip flask to cheer my mates with.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2013)

Shadow said:


> I was afraid you might say something like that. Up to the Brits to be optimistic then.


Optimism, like hope, is not a management tool.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> We will be riding on Good Friday which means I can't drink. But it doesn't mean I can't carry a hip flask to cheer my mates with.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> I'm putting an utterly absurd amount of faith in the tailwind promised by His Zeqqliness.


Tail?....but surely a north-eastern is a hea...cough,

Yes, Yes, sorry... tail wind all the way, bottomless tea cups and a bubble of warm air to wrap us in.


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Tail?....but surely a north-eastern is a hea...cough,
> 
> Yes, Yes, sorry... *tail wind all the way, bottomless tea cups and a bubble of warm air to wrap us in.*


 
You are describing the Cardiff-Swansea FNRttC 2012! I've just looked on the Met Office site, and it's still looking good, windwise :-)


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> We will be riding on Good Friday which means I can't drink. But it doesn't mean I can't carry a hip flask to cheer my mates with.


 
Mmm. Neat alcohol freezes at -114C. If I've got some 43% Jura, and say a total of 500ml of energy drink, what concentration would be needed to provide sufficient anti-freeze qualities to cope with -8C? In other words, how much energy drink should I ditch, to end up with 500 ml of fluid which won't freeze?


----------



## rb58 (26 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Though if we are sticking to the main road option it's up and over Bury Hill on the A29.


Excellent! Bury Hill. Now I'm no longer worried about being cold.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Mar 2013)

2380621 said:


> We are going to need to know the sugar concentration of the energy drink.


 
Nil sugar. So I was technically incorrect to refer to it as an energy drink, as there's nil calories!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

we're down from 100 to about 50. Which, if I'm honest, is a bit of a relief.

Having said that, we've just had one of the regulars pitch up. Is he/she mad?


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Having said that, we've just had one of the regulars pitch up. Is he/she mad?


 
There's 50 left he/she is in good company.


----------



## TimO (27 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're down from 100 to about 50. ....


Odd, it's not as though it's predicted to be really cold, just a nice cooling temperature which'll stop us getting too sweaty on the hilly bits.

I'm looking forward to the first run of the season.


----------



## Quagga (27 Mar 2013)

In the interests of clothing calibration, how's the forecast temperature looking versus the previous coldest FNRttC I've been lucky enough to experience - Southend in March 2011?


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Mar 2013)

I previously said on here that I was heading back to Hassocks in the morning and was happy for anyone to join me. Wanda, and I think maybe one or even two others expressed an interest.

I've changed my mind on this. 

I have no idea how I'll be feeling, from the cold weather and from general lack of condition due to not having done a lot of riding in the recent filthy weather, I don't know if there will be any ice about, and I may well be very grumpy and miserable. (And SLOW).

*IF* I do go for a morning ride, I'll be going solo. This is to give myself maximum opportunity for changing my mind about destinations and for being as miserable and grumpy as I like. I may even bail at Amberley (having informed the head and/or tail of the ride first, natch) and turn North then, or I may bolt my breakfast and head straight for Bognor station. I don't know, so please don't rely on me for anything.

I'll dig through the thread later and PM anyone who expressed an interest.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

Quagga said:


> In the interests of clothing calibration, how's the forecast temperature looking versus the previous coldest FNRttC I've been lucky enough to experience - Southend in March 2011?


 

The very thought of that ride sends a shiver down my spine....


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

BBC (& Met Office) reckons low of minus 2. Positively balmy


----------



## TimO (27 Mar 2013)

The historical records seem to say that the morning of the 19th March 2011, were about the same as is forecast for Friday morning, just a touch below zero. The weather on that occasion also had very little wind (which gels with my memory of it), whereas the forecast for this ride has a bit more wind, so it could be a little cooler when stopped without a wind break (if fairy visitations delay the ride, for example).


----------



## User482 (27 Mar 2013)

Quagga said:


> In the interests of clothing calibration, how's the forecast temperature looking versus the previous coldest FNRttC I've been lucky enough to experience - Southend in March 2011?


 
From memory, we recorded -2 degrees on that ride. My water bottles turned to slush, my bars frosted over and I had to buy an extra jumper from the 24 hour Tesco. I'm taking more layers this time...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> From memory, we recorded -2 degrees on that ride. My water bottles turned to slush, my bars frosted over and I had to buy an extra jumper from the 24 hour Tesco. I'm taking more layers this time...


 

'twas perfect weather for doggers though.


----------



## Quagga (27 Mar 2013)

Thanks Tim
I'm hoping with ride numbers dropping, we should move slightly quicker than the Southend trip, which if memory serves, seemed to involve quite a lot of standing around.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 'twas perfect weather for doggers though.


Oh yes, they were keeping warm....


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Mar 2013)

DT, I'm not certain about this ride given the projected temp, so you do your thing. I'll decide tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Mar 2013)

DT, I'm not certain about this ride given the projected temp, so you do your thing. I'll decide tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

gut eve-nink Lundun, Oslo calling. Here ist da vote of da Norveejan jury: Minus Three.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> DT, I'm not certain about this ride given the projected temp, so you do your thing. I'll decide tomorrow afternoon.


 More layers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

2381369 said:


> A person could be forgiven for thinking that you are enjoying this.


half the joy of FNRttC season openers is in the anticipation of the pain to come.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> More layers



It's my fingers and toes I'm worried about, even with heat packs and heated gloves/insoles in my armoury.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Mar 2013)

I plan to do my monthly 200k from 4am tomorrow* so am not going to Bognor: I advise six layers on top and four on the feet, two on the hands (big loose mittens are much much warmer than any gloves) and certainly one hat, perhaps two. One hesitates to tell peeps to check their tyres _a la Dellzeqq advice_ but check those tyres and dig out the little bits of flint, so saving the TECs freezing their parts off. I once had a pair of chemical heated foot warmers thingies and they seemed to be warm when i inadvertently opened them inside the house, but haven't seen any on sale since. 


*It's a present to myself to mark the first day of my retirement after redundancy. I thought it would be good to start as I mean to go on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Mar 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> I once had a pair of chemical heated foot warmers thingies and they seemed to be warm when i inadvertently opened them inside the house, but haven't seen any on sale since.


You can get them at Decathlon.

I count myself as something of an authority on chemical hand/foot warmers from my winter Finland hols.

The foot ones are something of a disappointment. (These are the flat D shaped things you stick on the toe area of your insole). They do work, but tend not to last. Ensure they are activated by placing it on radiator before use (although that may not be necessary if your house is nice and warm).

The hand ones are in my opinion a godsend. These are the teabag-like ones. Pop one inside each glove (which should be roomy-ish). Last several hours. Highly recommended.

I'm wondering whether to wear my enormous extreme weather mitts. I don't know if I'll be able to operate the brake and gear levers (yes, I have both, not all-in-one) properly.

Multi layers on the feet can be a mixed blessing. If your cycling shoes aren't big enough to accomodate them all then putting extra layers on could squeeze your feet and be counterproductive.


----------



## Ess (27 Mar 2013)

If there are any East Londoners looking to get the fast train back to Kings Cross via Stratford, I'll be looking out for you re groupsave. Cheers


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 'twas perfect weather for doggers though.


 
How do you know?


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Mmm. Neat alcohol freezes at -114C. If I've got some 43% Jura, and say a total of 500ml of energy drink, what concentration would be needed to provide sufficient anti-freeze qualities to cope with -8C? In other words, how much energy drink should I ditch, to end up with 500 ml of fluid which won't freeze?


 
Apparently[1] a 20% mixture of ethanol in water freezes at -10 C, so you'll need about 250 ml of Jura in your energy drink to guarantee it won't freeze. I do have to point out that this is a tragic waste of Jura, and the whisky itself won't freeze until -30. I suggest you use Jura as your energy drink instead. You just can't be too careful, can you? Plus there's the added advantage that alcohol contains _plenty_ of energy, unlike your alleged "energy" drink.


[1] Not that I was sad enough to look up the water/ethanol phase diagram. Oh no, not me...


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> [1] Not that I was sad enough to look up the water/ethanol phase diagram. Oh no, not me...


 
Methinks you protest too much....


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> How do you know?


 

'coz I was one of the first to sneak up on them


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 'coz I was one of the first to sneak up on them


 
I'm beginning to wish I'd never asked...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

2381742 said:


> Did you put a hand in, or was it just seagulling?


 

Explain seagulling Adrian...


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2013)

2381764 said:


> Is this a mod trap?


 
I do hope so.


----------



## Quagga (27 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> More layers


+1
Have just purchased some tights and new gloves
Ready to go


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Mar 2013)

Ess said:


> If there are any East Londoners looking to get the fast train back to Kings Cross via Stratford, I'll be looking out for you re groupsave. Cheers


You do know this ride goes to Bognor which is on the south coast of England, and to get the fast train back to Kings Cross via Stratford you'd need to ride a long way towards Whitstable first?


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> You do know this ride goes to Bognor which is on the south coast of England, and to get the fast train back to Kings Cross via Stratford you'd need to ride a long way towards Whitstable first?


I had been wondering that myself....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

2381395 said:


> Not for the more hedonistic amongst us.


what is this hedonism of which you speak?


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Mar 2013)

Today, a lot of snow seems to have melted, and it feels decidedly warmer, with the wind dying down. Which is all good. Should only be a couple of degrees below freezing by halfway, plus once we get past the South Downs into the heat trap around Bognor, it'll be positively balmy.


----------



## sbird (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 'twas perfect weather for doggers though.


 
Southend March 2011 was my first FNRttC. Emerging from Stock village hall to see layers of frost on every bike was tempered by the brightness of the full moon. I was hooked. Slightly disappointed that dogging wasn't a feature on every FNRttC though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Today, a lot of snow seems to have melted, and it feels decidedly warmer, with the wind dying down. Which is all good. Should only be a couple of degrees below freezing by halfway, plus once we get past the South Downs into the heat trap around Bognor, it'll be positively balmy.


 
Is this advise as reliable as when you are saying that you are arranging a 'relatively flat' ride?


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Mar 2013)

It's relatively reliable.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's relatively reliable.


 
Hmmm, well, I shall be wrapping up warm, but not so warm, like that eventful night a few years ago... that was, coincidentally, to Bognor too.. Hmmmm..


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

Quagga said:


> In the interests of clothing calibration, how's the forecast temperature looking versus the previous coldest FNRttC I've been lucky enough to experience - Southend in March 2011?


in a general way we experience temperatures that are colder than forecast. So, when I write to people about it being cold I'm sort of taking that in to account. Put it this way - we have a forecast for -2 at Horsham, and it wouldn't surprise me to find that it was -4 at Felpham.

On the plus side the wind is pretty much behind us.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

sbird said:


> Southend March 2011 was my first FNRttC. Emerging from Stock village hall to see layers of frost on every bike was tempered by the brightness of the full moon. I was hooked. *Slightly disappointed that dogging wasn't a feature on every FNRttC though*.


it's your turn........


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> It is likely to be dry though, isn't it? Only I have a warm lightweight jacket I'd like to wear, but it's not at all waterproof.
> 
> *That Southend ride was my first one too* and I really enjoyed it (although I didn't know about the dogging, perhaps that was just as well). Somewhere I have a nerdy note of what I wore that night, I must try and find it, because I don't remember being particularly cold apart from when setting off from the halfway stop. The frost and rime on the bikes was startling and very memorable there.


 
Blimey, never knew that. Time flies don't it?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, never knew that. Time flies don't it?


didn't your freewheel freeze up?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> didn't your freewheel freeze up?


 

It did indeed.....


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

Adrian C
Andrew F
Ben B-M
Simon B
Andrew By
Chris By
Sonia W
Carl P
Cate R
Charlie B
Clarissa C
Claudine C
Dan G
David R
Ejaz R
Eddie C
Els V
Adam B
Greg C
Gordon P
Grahame D
Ian At
Jules H
Bruce R
Jacob W
Jim G
Davy S
Jenny M
John Gi
Kevon R
Kim W
Kristjan K
Lucy J
Michael A
Martin T
Mick D
Lee J
Nick L
Nigel T
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Paul K
Peter D
Richard G
Rob Hw
Robbie F
Ross C
Rowan
Simon C
Simon I
Steve R
Stan E
Stuart A
Tim O
Paul T
Tony F
Xi C


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

Blimey... that list is a bit shorter then the previous.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Mar 2013)

Well I'm all set. Numerous batteries charged, assorted inner tubes packed, a few CO2 cylinders shoved into pockets along with some latex gloves, electrical tape, clothes ready to go on, tyres plucked, pumped and checked, bike primed and raring to go.

And so the FNRttC season starts, and we just need to wait for the "We're on our way" call.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> It is likely to be dry though, isn't it? Only I have a warm lightweight jacket I'd like to wear, but it's not at all waterproof.


I was going to assert drier than a dry thing using a dyson hand-drier in a desert.

No frost last two mornings despite the intense cold, air is very dry. However the Norwegians are suggesting it might rain a bit tomorrow during the day so moisture laden air is coming our way.

I will be dressing for dry though.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well I'm all set. Numerous batteries charged, assorted inner tubes packed, a few CO2 cylinders shoved into pockets along with some latex gloves, electrical tape, clothes ready to go on, tyres plucked, pumped and checked, bike primed and raring to go.
> 
> And so the FNRttC season starts, and we just need to wait for the "We're on our way" call.


Yup, multiple sets of batteries charged here too, tyres checked, other bits & bobs ready to go. Though I'll be starting my ride a little earlier than most. No train for me


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> Yup, multiple sets of batteries charged here too, tyres checked, other bits & bobs ready to go. Though I'll be starting my ride a little earlier than most. No train for me


 

You cycling up?


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You cycling up?


That's the plan!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> That's the plan!


 

Good stuff Sir.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

2382017 said:


> It is something that may be observed in some of the less serious amongst our number.


Like the dogging, it must only happen on the rides I don't come on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2013)

2382494 said:


> To be fair, the dogging was more observed in the breech.


Rather, I suspect, like the hedonism.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey... that list is a bit shorter then the previous.


well, you saw the e-mails. If it turns out that it's not as cold as all that, then I'll feel a bit of a chump, but I'd rather people drop out and regret it a little than stick with it and regret it a lot


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Good stuff Sir.


It's a nice ride, either way, though easier going north than southwards, at least on my normal route via Haslemere. The other week Davy actually suggested I was 'as bad as Adam' on the umpteenth climb . I had told everyone it was nearly 4,000ft of climbing...With a rerun in mind I'm going to take a slight detour, avoiding Haslemere, which should be somewhat flatter.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2013)

Sometimes I'm glad I dither. This is one such occasion. Despite a thick jumper, coat, scarf and gloves I got chilled to the marrow on a 10-minute walk back home at 8:30 this evening.

The estimable Mr Dodo is quite right - there has been a thaw today on the hills. The green outside our house that was white this morning is now green again. But that is because _there has been some sun_ today. Whatever the weather tomorrow night, it won't be sunny enough to warm what is still a wintry atmosphere.

Wrap up warm, one and all. I look forward to reading the tails of heroism and derring-do.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well, you saw the e-mails. If it turns out that it's not as cold as all that, then I'll feel a bit of a chump, but I'd rather people drop out and regret it a little than stick with it and regret it a lot


 

Which is more then fair enough.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Which is more then fair enough.


Indeed. I only have to think of past instances of people being freezing, miserable and forced to wait for the first workable bail-out opportunity to know that's the right way round.


----------



## TimO (27 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hmmm, well, I shall be wrapping up warm, but not so warm, like that eventful night a few years ago... that was, coincidentally, to Bognor too.. Hmmmm..


So, I assume you're not planning on destroying another front wheel, and practising your flying again then?

The weather definitely seems milder today than yesterday. The flip side of a dry ride this time of year, is that it does tend to mean clear skies, and hence the lack of clouds lets the heat out, so it can be a little brisk. I definitely prefer that to rain however.


----------



## Julesh (27 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> Ben B-M
> Simon B
> ...


 
Mr Legg Sir! Did you not get my email? Cecilia and I are still on your list of brave people. We've withdrawn as she's not ridden a bike in months and I'd like her second FNRttC to be memorable for all the right reasons


----------



## kimble (27 Mar 2013)

I don't care as long as it's not icy. I'm bringing a freshly fettled bike and plenty of inhalers and spare clothing, as well as an awful lot more experience of cycling in freezing conditions (albeit mostly on three wheels) than I had last year. I'm reasonably sure that it's only my feet that'll really suffer, and they tend to warm up when I get off the bike.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hmmm, well, I shall be wrapping up warm, but not so warm, like that eventful night a few years ago... that was, coincidentally, to Bognor too.. Hmmmm..


 
Are you sure that's wise? After all, with the more layers, the better you'll bounce. 

You've got to look after those thighs, after all.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> Are you sure that's wise? After all, with the more layers, the better you'll bounce.
> 
> You've got to look after those thighs, after all.








Davy (courtesy of Claudine, ta) unable to stop peddaling, even though he is standing still - in front of his favourite shop 'Butterfighs'.
Have a bracing trip and look forward to a nice cold beer at the arrivée...or don't you lot do that sort of thing anymore?
It will be sunny on Friday morning - trust me - and, if you take the poxy flint rut collection, you'll all arrive with hot cross bums.
In the interests of reciprocity, below is a picture of Claudine from one of Davy's (legal) albums - the belle gesturing - confirming that a lot of Cycle Chat is over-inflated balls, and that your 'piers' will always be in the background...quietly fuming...




Look out for Bognor Reg too - the cyclists Kolly Kibber!


> _ “He had to stick closely to a programme: from ten till eleven Queen's Road and Castle Square, from eleven till twelve the Aquarium and Palace Pier, twelve till one the front between the Old Ship and West Pier and then to the station by the Hove streets. Those were the limits of his absurd and widely advertised sentry-go. _
> _ “Advertised on every Messenger poster: ‘Kolly Kibber in Brighton today’. In his pocket he had a packet of cards to distribute in hidden places along his route; those who found them would receive ten shillings from the Messenger, but the big prize was reserved for whoever challenged Hale in the proper form of words and with a copy of the Messenger in his hand: ‘You are Mr Kolly Kibber. I claim the Daily Messenger prize’.”_


Scintillating reportage and photos please - no time wasters!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well I'm all set. Numerous batteries charged, assorted inner tubes packed, a few CO2 cylinders shoved into pockets along with some latex gloves, electrical tape, clothes ready to go on, tyres plucked, pumped and checked, bike primed and raring to go.
> 
> And so the FNRttC season starts, and we just need to wait for the "We're on our way" call.


 

Slight snag - can't find the hip flask for the Jura! Rebecca has suggested a brown paper bag around the bottle*. Will a Co-Op plastic bag suffice? I don't have any Waitrose ones.



* Note - I wouldn't actually bring a glass bottle!


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> So, I assume you're not planning on destroying another front wheel, and practising your flying again then?
> 
> The weather definitely seems milder today than yesterday. The flip side of a dry ride this time of year, is that it does tend to mean clear skies, and hence the lack of clouds lets the heat out, so it can be a little brisk. I definitely prefer that to rain however.


The skys over kent last night offered a rare view of the full...ish moon. Id prefer it clear and cold to cloudy and wet...at least you can suffer with a good view!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

Milder this morning than any morning this week down here in Sussex. Dry as a bag of cat litter too so no frost, though the surface run off on the minor roads is frozen. The water table in Sussex appears to be 0.1mm _above_ ground level at present.

Norvay says minus four, light wind from the NE and clear skies, which is perfect cycling weather if you're heading SW.

It is going to be an epic moonlit FNRttC for all the right reasons....


----------



## redfalo (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> It is going to be an epic moonlit FNRttC for all the right reasons....


 
Let's hope so. I stocked up on Laphroaig yesterday....


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Mar 2013)

And after the ride, for anyone getting trains back towards London, and thinking of switching to FCC at Three Bridges or East Croydon for points north, please note on Friday there's no FCC service running between London Bridge and St Pancras.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

redfalo said:


> Let's hope so. I stocked up on Laphroaig yesterday....


I'm torn between Highland and Speyside at present, and then I've to narrow it down to which Highland or which Speyside. I think I may have too many bottles of scotch.....

(1st world problem)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> And after the ride, for anyone getting trains back towards London, and thinking of switching to FCC at Three Bridges or East Croydon for points north, please note on Friday there's no FCC service running between London Bridge and St Pancras.


Pleasant enough ride though. Good Friday being pretty quiet in that Lahndahn iirc. Victoria - St. P's has its merits as a ride too, I think.

(Not that I'll be doing either)


----------



## redfalo (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I I think I may have too many bottles of scotch.....


 
I'm more than happy to give you a hand fixing that issue.


----------



## swansonj (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I'm torn between Highland and Speyside at present, and then I've to narrow it down to which Highland or which Speyside. I think I may have too many bottles of scotch.....
> 
> (1st world problem)


What became of "it's Good Friday..."?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

swansonj said:


> What became of "it's Good Friday..."?


I refer m'learned friend to the full text of post #278. The case for the defence rests m'lud.


----------



## theclaud (28 Mar 2013)

OK there's good news and bad news. The good news is that I have a bottle of Bunnahabhain. The bad news is that I can't open my Fridays hipflask to fill it.


----------



## redfalo (28 Mar 2013)

The whole thing seems to be turning into a Whiskey tasting on two wheels. Good!


----------



## mistral (28 Mar 2013)

redfalo said:


> Let's hope so. *I stocked up on Laphroaig yesterday....*


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2013)

Someone pop down to Swansea and get Claud's flask open.....


----------



## swansonj (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I refer m'learned friend to the full text of post #278. The case for the defence rests m'lud.


duly chastened m'learned friend rereads full text of post #278 and regrets not having been able to come on this ride...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> OK there's good news and bad news. The good news is that I have a bottle of Bunnahabhain. The bad news is that I can't open my Fridays hipflask to fill it.


run the lid under a hot tap?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

swansonj said:


> duly chastened m'learned friend rereads full text of post #278 and regrets not having been able to come on this ride...


There's plenty more where tonight's comes from for when you can come!

My boozefast is extending all the way to Easter Monday afternoon as I'm designated driver to/from a wedding in Lewes on Sunday and leading a ride Monday morning....

I may buy a bottle of Lagavulin to celebrate!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Mar 2013)

McWobble said:


> Are you sure that's wise? After all, with the more layers, the better you'll bounce.
> 
> You've got to look after those thighs, after all.


 
Ahh, but were not going via Pease Pottage are we... 

I have just had my thighs looked after by my leg lady, so I kinda smell like some massage parlor, of the good kind, anyhow. However, it seems I've torn ligaments in me left heel, again, damn it. But it shall be fine for this ride. Poop.

Bike is fettled, last night and all is good... Baring I need the rear wheel bearings serviced, but again, it will be fine. Double poop. 

But 'Teef, my dear friend, I love that that piccy shows my beloved Zebra bike! Oh how I miss that bike. The frame is currently wall art, it looks splendid. 

And now, with 50 riders, we should all be able to get seated for 3am'sies.. 

And, I have spare hipflasks... But am not drinking on the one.. Triple poop!


----------



## rb58 (28 Mar 2013)

Wondering how many shirts to wear.....


----------



## User482 (28 Mar 2013)

rb58 said:


> Wondering how many shirts to wear.....


 
I think it's an n+1 situation.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> We will be riding on Good Friday which means I can't drink. But it doesn't mean I can't carry a hip flask to cheer my mates with.


 
Can't you give up something else for Lent, rather than drink. Or doesn't it work that way?


----------



## TimO (28 Mar 2013)

Most of my batteries and lights are now fully charged, and the ones which aren't (i) should be done by this evening, and (ii) are spares, so aren't strictly necessary anyway.

I've just found the GPS, which I haven't used for a couple of months, so it had gotten stored somewhere safe (ie impossible to remember where). I need to make sure it's got a plausible Felpham route on it, then do a quick shop for odds and sods for this evening (eg a chocolate muffin to eat whilst waiting at the start), and then pack the bag.

I love working in academia at this time of year. We get from Thursday to Tuesday off, so a six day weekend, with two three day weeks either side.


----------



## theclaud (28 Mar 2013)

2382957 said:


> Cut a bit of inner tube to soften the grip and apply the mole grips.



Good idea but I didn't have time this morning with all the other faffing. I will attend to it when I get back. In the meantime I have found another flask :-)

A bit of the aforementioned faffing was occasioned by the fact that since my Ultremos got a bit cut up on the last FNRttC I have been running the rear with a toothpaste-tube tyre boot, and had it given out in sub-zero temperatures in the arse-end of nowhere, I feared that my recklessness might have occasioned Zeqqly wrath of the beyond-eyebrow kind. So I now have a new Conti GP on the back.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ahh, but were not going via Pease Pottage are we...
> 
> I have just had my thighs looked after by my leg lady, *so I kinda smell like some massage parlor*, of the good kind, anyhow. However, it seems I've torn ligaments in me left heel, again, damn it. But it shall be fine for this ride. Poop.
> 
> ...


 
I am so, so tempted to quote this out of context. 

Speaking of hipflasks, I'll have to look out mine. It does look like we'll need some Dalwhinnie antifreeze. With all these single malts on tap, what could _possibly_ go wrong?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Can't you give up something else for Lent, rather than drink. Or doesn't it work that way?


(The overconsumption of) Booze is a major vice of mine. Fasting and abstinence are good for the soul (and waistline). What else can I say?

 I did give up cheese, too, this year, not entirely successfully.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> I generally give up giving things up. Hope that helps.


So have you given up giving up on giving up things yet?


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> So have you given up giving up on giving up things yet?


All that giving up sounds like a lot of hard work


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> All that giving up sounds like a lot of hard work


 

What time you leaving to cycle up?


----------



## TimO (28 Mar 2013)

I've dug out a hip flask, and will obviously have mine full of Talisker.


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2013)

I have purchased one to stand in for the one we can't find! If I were following your naming convensions, it'd be full of... Baileys! But no, it will be Jura. And quite right too.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> I've dug out a hip flask, and will obviously have mine full of Talisker.


Veritable cat's piss! 

Edited to advise that it missed thae word 'p1ss' off the post.


----------



## PaulRide (28 Mar 2013)

I'm envious of you guys heading off to Felpham tonight. Should be a good one, even if the route's not as scenic as the summer version.


----------



## TimO (28 Mar 2013)

Looking around at all the forecasts, they seem to be fairly consistently a degree or two below freezing, with the coldest time (not surprisingly) in the few hours before sunrise.

Even I'm planning on wearing several layers, although that's more about being as comfortable as possible.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2013)

Wishing you all a great night out.


----------



## User10571 (28 Mar 2013)

Have a safe ride y'all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

Highland.
Blair Atholl 12-year-old.
Cos we rode past the distillery in Pitlochry and past Blair Castle in Blair Atholl on LonJOG last year.


----------



## TimO (28 Mar 2013)

My Talisker is only the 10 Year old bottling, but I've had it in the house longer than two years, so it may well be older than yours. 

Zev is currently suspiciously sniffing the jug I used to pour the Talisker into the hip flask.


----------



## theclaud (28 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> My Talisker is only the 10 Year old bottling, but I've had it in the house longer than two years, so it may well be older than yours.
> 
> Zev is currently suspiciously sniffing the jug I used to pour the Talisker into the hip flask.



My Bunnahabhain is 18 years old, if we're going to get into a flask-off...


----------



## Zee (28 Mar 2013)

Safe ride guys and gals, wrap up warm.x


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> I don't have a flask, but with all my layers on I do look a lot like a barrel on wheels.


If I need to pee I'm doomed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2013)

right, off round the park to test the rig. see you all later. #havenoplanifitdoesn'twork


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Mar 2013)

I've got a Bognor to Victoria ticket going spare if anyone wants one (needs a Network Railcard or to be travelling with someone else who has a Network Railcard). Please see me at the tail end of the ride (I'll be in red).


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2013)

Really gutted I'm not going to be on this one. I pulled out on Tuesday due to the first signs of a head cold. Echinaecea and Vitamin C headed that off nicely but then I had a physio treatment last night that hasn't settled yet... shoulder and mid back quite sore. Very disappointing but never mind.

Hope you all have a comfortable and safe journey!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2013)

Looking like very nice weather for the SMRbtH.
About 2degs with clear skies...


----------



## TimO (28 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> My Bunnahabhain is 18 years old, if we're going to get into a flask-off...


Oh, I know with a ten year old Talisker, I'm going to loose any contest like that.

If I had a thirty year old one, then there's no way I'd be bringing it on this ride.


----------



## theclaud (28 Mar 2013)

2383943 said:


> I've got a dust covered bottle of Teachers completely untouched that I inherited in 1996 and it was not new then. That any good?


I always knew you was quality.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2013)

I've just polished off a mug of warm milk with a dollop of mincemeat and half a spoon of mixed spice, topped up with a slug of dark rum. I'd have broken out the Christmas hot chocolate, but if I did I thought I'd get very black looks from someone who is off chocolate until the end of Lent. I was right. I'm now off to bed to try and recover some circulation in my toes.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2013)

In London, it's beautiful. I hope Felpham is equally blessed this morning.
Hot.
X


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2013)

Fantastic. Cold but not murderously so. Bread pud at the cabin. Beautiful sunrise. Legs worked surprisingly well despite lack of miles.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2013)

2384337 said:


> You are clearly paving the way to avoid cooking duties in Normandy.


Think of it as deconstructed mince pie with rum butter.


----------



## kimble (29 Mar 2013)

And I'm home, with the trains being surprisingly efficient and non-stressful. For the full arctic FNRttC effect, I got a random blizzard on the ride home form Mordor Central, in spite of it now being a respectable 3C in Birmingham.

Lungs are still crap, and my peak flow's significantly down. I'm hoping that'll improve overnight, rather than turn nasty. I think it's fair to say that I'm not built for more than an hour or two in freezing air.

On the other hand, I got the layers right. Other than the inevitable cold feet, and the usual shivering when stopped, I wasn't excessively cold on the ride (and still had awaterproof in reserve). Bringing a pannier full of down jacket was entirely sensible.

So I can write this one up as a valuable learning experience, in line with the Manchester-Morcambe deluge (I missed the Whitstable one).


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2013)

Well that was a brilliant ride.. no really.. it was.
It was cold, but not chillingly so. The famed Southend ride was far colder.

Only 50 riders, which in a way was good news as it meant the ride moved along very nicely. It also meant everyone fitted into both the Cabin at Faygate and the Lobster Pot at Felpham, with no poor souls having to wait outside in the cold.

The other good news was there there where no mechanical's.. well ok 1 maybe.. if you call a stone stuck in a cleat a mechanical.

I did like the different route too. Straight down the A23 and the A29 including that Bury Hill. None of that dirty cross country stuff... most excellent.

After a cracking full English at the Lobster Pot it was time for myself, rb58 and LongMartin to head for home on the SMRbtH. Even though it's not the longest ride back, it's one of the toughest due to all the undulations, until you get to Crawley then it's near flat to home. The incessant headwind didn't help either. The descent of Bury Hill is always a joy.....no.. in fact the FNRttC is a joy. I lost count of how many types of liquid in hip flasks I managed to cadge sips of. Kept the chills at bay, so thanks peeps.

156 miles for me....Cheers to Simon and cheers to all the riders for making these rides so special.

FNRttC & SMRbtH route


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2013)

Some pics from Pulborough






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The big old Dawes liked it too, no rattles or buzzes following a bit of recent TLC. My GPS didn't appreciate being stuck out on the bars in that cold though, and feigned battery death until it got warmed up.

Andrew


----------



## User10571 (29 Mar 2013)

It's a relief to hear that the night passed without incident.
Confess to envy over your to-die-for sunrise.


----------



## kimble (29 Mar 2013)

It didn't stay risen for all that long...


----------



## User10571 (29 Mar 2013)

Nor here, funnily enough.
Like Roy Batty - The light that burns twice as bright burns for half as long.
To be replaced by something akin to Pantone cool grey 3 or 4 for the rest of the day.


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2013)

A cracking opener to the 2013 FNRttC season. Dry roads; a slight tail wind; few delays; not as cold as I expected it to be; getting the layering just right; a tasty breakfast; great company; a glorious dawn. I enjoyed wayfinding and using that as an opportunity to get my legs working to get back to the front - even if I did seem to be completing a one man time trial round the Billingshurst by-pass. Highlight for me was the herd of deer running across the front of us in Horsham. 

I set out on the SMRbtH, but resolve was weakened by the headwind, the extra weight I carry these days, and the lack of fitness in my legs, so I bailed and headed for Arundel where I jumped a train to Horsham where family duties ensued. I only wish I'd decided to quit *before* I'd climbed up to the top of Bury Hill again. Respect to Martin and Ian who took it all in their stride. Clearly I'll need to work hard on my fitness if i'm to keep a place on 'team fast'.

Thanks for your company everyone, and to our leader as always for his good humour and having the idea in the first place.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2013)

It may not have been as cold as my first ever ride back in 2011, but I've now been on enough rides to know that I'm so not built/made for cold weather. Obvious, given my Jamaican background, I suppose, but I had to be sure .

All the good things have already been reported above. Only with this group would I use the best modern technology I can afford to go riding in below freezing temperatures. At night. Sometimes in the rain.

If anybody is interested I can recommend Mycoal hand and foot warmers, Blazewear gloves (cycling edition) and Thermosoles . Dry weather only. Lots of layers helped too.

Roll on York/Hull.


----------



## kimble (30 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Roll on York/Hull.


 
Preferably with slightly warmer weather...


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2013)

That went about as we'll as could have done. Fifty was a far better bet than a hundred, not least because many of us were a bit out of shape (notable exceptions being Bruce and Jim G, both in full butcher's dog mode), and we needed a gentle introduction to the 2013 season. It was cold but not dreadfully cold. We worked as a club, which was nice to see. The stops were fantastic - how lucky are we to have found Mark, a Prince among Truck Stop Owners, and aren't the sausages at the Lobster Pot deeeelishus! 

Smooth roads under a full moon, a mighty dawn and breakfast with The Fridays, followed by beer in the nicest pub in Bognor, a train ride to one of England's loveliest villages, a small boat across the estuary with the intrepid Claudine, curry with friends and sleep deepened by the sound of breaking waves. I am a fortunate chap.

Ps. Susie and Bridget rode down from Farnham and had a great time.


----------



## BigGee (30 Mar 2013)

That was actually the coldest I think I have ever riden a bike in, at least for any prolonged period, it just did not feel like it was. My thermometer bottomed out at minus 5 at the pitstop at Faygate and all the bottles frozen solid when we came back out would have suggested that was about right. The good thing was that we all knew it would be cold and dressed accordingly. The old adage about there not being bad weather, merely bad clothing is quite true. It was also quite dry and so we were spared that creeping damp coldness that seems to get through whatever you are wearing. The fact that we were blessed with no mechanicals/visitations worth talking about and that the ride kept rolling along with minimal stops was what we all hoped for. Any long waits would have been hard.

Like just about evryone else, my milleage so far this year has been a little curtailed by the weather so it was good to survive the ride in reasonable shape and feel more confifent for the challenges to come, In my case cycling to Hull in three weeks time. One of my break levers ceased up just after the stop and so I did the later part of the ride on one brake and only in the big ring, which was a bit of a struggle on Bury Hill. Fortunately I am the sort of wimp that rides a compact and the 50x28 combination was just (and only just) adequate. I am not sure what was the cause of that, anyone ever had a break lever freeze up, is that possible?

It was good to see everyone again and you got the sense that everyone had been looking forward to this and ready to get back in the groove. It has been a long winter in more ways than one. Bognor was my second and third FNRttC and as I was not in great shape for the first one were probably the one that finally set the tone for me. It probably remains my favourite of the regular rides and the change of route did not do it any great harm, I actually enjoyed the challenge of Bury Hill, even in my depleted gearing. The traffic was fine until near the end when a few racers seemed to have woken up. As usual the stops were first class and I hope that our rounds of applause showed our appreciation.

Riding home from the south never really has the same appeal for me as it means having to do the whole of london south to north to get home which is no fun when you are tired. In truth I had done enough for my first long ride of the year anyway. I still had 13 miles to do when I got to Victoria and even though it had warmed up to a point were I was now wearing far to much I was hit by how strong the wind had got. Maybe it was like that last night but we did not notice as it was behind us, but unfortunately for me it was blowing staight out of the north east this time which was exactly where I was heading. The last leg therefore became a bit of a slog, well done to martin and Ian for battling it all the way home.

So I arrived home at just after 12 with 98 miles on the clock and nointerest whatsoever in going arounfd the block to make it up to the ton. Some food, a sleep and a shower being the far more attractive option. I was also in possession of a mobile phone with a cracked screen which annoyingly dropped out of my pocket during the night. Well it still works and its insured so it could have been worse I guess.

So thanks to all the brave souls who made it a great opening to the 2013 season and celebrated another ride to go down in FNRttC legend. As usual thanks to Simon, the wayfarers and the TECS for keeping it all together. See you all in York in three weeks.


----------



## TimO (30 Mar 2013)

Yes, my knees were complaining a bit at various stages of the ride, up to and including, cycling from East Croydon to home, although the several pints of medicinal alcohol helped null the pain! At both endpoints, Felpham and Faygate, I was way marking towards the end, and sprinted back to the front before the leaders got there, and on both occasions it was a bad move, because my knees made me pay for it. I should have learnt my lesson when I did it at Felpham, but once I caught up with the head of the ride, I then proceeded to slowly moving backwards as I found my legs no longer agreeing to play.  I need to do more long rides in the winter months, but the weather hasn't really been helping this year.

I thought that was a fine ride, and needless to say, the cold didn't effect me at all, I was quite comfortable for the entire ride. We did have a gloriously visible moon for almost the entire ride, which was nice, and it was bone dry, which is also a very desirable trait for a ride of such duration. The traffic leaving London was lighter than it would be for a Friday night ride, which I've noticed on the previous Thursday night rides, but the corollary of that is that they tend to also be going faster, and have less patience. Luckily nothing bad happened, just the normal London motorised peanuts with horns.

Zev didn't actually bugger off and find somewhere else to be the pet cat at, even though she missed her wet food breakfast, and had to survive on the very well filled bowl of dry cat food (which is now almost empty after 36 hours and two cats have done their work!)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2013)

2385502 said:


> I'd call Gregg having to carry his bike to Billingshurst station a mechanical. It did give a strong visual parallel to the Good Friday precession in Bognor though. Greg, bike over shoulder, crown of polystyrene. Church in Bognor, battering ram to break down a paedo's door before calling down God's clensing fire.


 

Oh yes indeed... I was thinking more along the lines of punctures etc.


----------



## StuAff (30 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Ps. Susie and Bridget rode down from Farnham and had a great time.


Excellent hill training (being as their options for a route south basically mean lumpiness, lumpiness or even more lumpiness!).


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Mar 2013)

Well, wasn't that fun!! A main road mashup. Who would have thought an assortment of A roads would be so enjoyable. About the only grotty bit was the short stretch of the A264 before Faygate with road workings on.

Anyway, after picking up new arrival Stan from St Pancras, rolling up to HPC just before 11:30, we saw an amazing sight, only seen once or twice before:-






Yes, Simon was in longs, proof that *cold* weather was expected. After more cyclists arrived, looking more like waddling penguins than people, it was clear people had heeded the warnings.

Setting off around the HPC roundabout, someone in their excitement managed to fall off, but thankfully quickly got up before the menacing hordes of taxis could run him over, and then the pack was off, into the shadowy darkness of Grosvenor Crescent, and the usual zig-zag through to Sloane Square, then across Chelsea Bridge, towards the traditional halt on Clapham Common, before heading off down the cosmopolitan Balham High Road towards Tooting. A gap of 4 months from riding on those roads showed, as the inbuilt memory of the location of holes and the ability to instinctively recall a pattern of moves left, right, left again (ad infinitum) to avoid mishaps, had dulled over winter, coupled with the fact that in the intervening period, new chasms had appeared on some roads. Although at one point somewhere I did comment upon a brief section of new tarmac which appeared like a shimmering oasis on a blighted lunar landscape.

At Mitcham, the route then altered from normal, as we rolled out along the A236 towards Croydon, to then pick up the A23 heading south. The night air was calm, the zombie pedestrians were non threatening, and so the pack surged on, aiming for the darkness that lay beyond. Sweeping past the M23/M25 junctions, Redhill and then Horley were then despatched in rapid order - both places seemed devoid of nightlife. And then after a brief stop at a familiar petrol station next to Gatwick Airport, we had to ensure the worst bit of road surface underneath the edge of the terminal building, before we were spat out the other side. Bypassing Crawley (always a good thing), we were then heading for Pease Pottage, and Davy commented on remembering the road on his little flying trip several years ago, as mentioned a few pages earlier.

And then we were on the A264 as mentioned above, heading for the warm sanctuary of The Cabin.






Unusually, no-one seemed to be falling asleep whilst eating their food, so there's no embarrassing photos this time. After an hour, then we were ready to set off again. Although my feet had been warm & toasty, as we all know, it's always darkest and coldest just before dawn, so I put on my overshoes at this point. Going through Horsham, the automatic pilot kicked in, and I almost went the wrong way twice, as we went a different way round, and then after a nice undulating stretch, we joined the A29. Now at this point point, things went very slightly wrong, as our instructions at the front were to head for the town centre in Billingshurst. The trouble is the road signs aren't very clear, and the front half of the ride went via the bypass. Personally, I blame this roundabout sign, which does say to go round to the right, to get to Billingshurst. And the fact I didn't have my GPS in front of me didn't help either. Another bad thing about that roundabout, is that a dozy car driver didn't see us as we were going round it, and tried to drive into me, although he did apologise once he'd woken up. Anyway, the diversion was no bad thing, as it enabled the back half of the ride( which went straight on), to catch up.

I've driven on the A29 quite a few times and it's a really nice road, and in the early hours of the morning, it's a really nice road for cyclists, with not too much traffic, nice views and a lot of rolling up and down. In Pulborough, I was marking the roundabout at the bottom of the hill, and after a while a woman in the house opposite opened her bedroom window, and despite seeing me shout out the directions to a few cyclists, then asked if I was looking for a garage, in which case it was up the hill. I had to reassure her a couple of times I didn't want a garage!

And then we came to the looming menace of Bury Hill. I stayed at the back in case anyone needed assistance, but no-one took advantage of my bail-out suggestion of diverting left towards Houghton then getting the train at Amberley. The last time I went this way, was over 6 years ago, when I did my first metric century, so it was nice to follow the same route, and then down the other side, and heading through Yapton. At this point, I do have to have a bit of a moan. At the back, both Davy and I were getting very hoarse, shouting warnings about cars coming up behind. Some people were passing the warnings on, and moving across to the left, but some were bombing down the A29 before we turned off towards Yapton, riding two abreast, or overtaking oblivious to the traffic behind, and others were not passing on warnings when they realised at the last moment a car was behind them. We'd also noticed this happening earlier on as well. On fast stretches of road, I'm regularly looking behind for cars. So please if you hear someone behind shout a warning (especially if it's from someone a long way back), please pass it on.

Anyway, soon we were back onto the usual route, and then heading for the usual excellent breakfast at the Lobster Pot. I had to dash off to see my dad, but not before capturing for posterity exactly what powers Davy's thighs.






A great start to this year's season - thanks Simon!

All of the photos can be seen here, whilst the GPX track of the route taken is here.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Roll on York/Hull.


It's cold up north.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> It's cold up north.


 
I know but I'll be in very good company, so it won't hurt as much . I hope!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> At this point, I do have to have a bit of a moan....


Noted. 
I think I may have been at fault there with an ill timed overtake. I realised it at - or just after - the time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2013)

I remarked to the lovely Helen at tea time "all my kit is ready, I've never been so prepared for a Fridays' ride." Clearly the malevolent daemon that controls the shifting in an S2C hub was listening....

Ken, Jim and I gathered at Horsham Station, knowing it would likely see us a few hours later. Talk turned to strategies for overcoming a case of the baileys. Good Friday made its presence felt when the 21:52 arrived as a four car formation. A little while later and we were dodging the wheelie cases of the passengers at Victoria, and shortly after that, I was drooling over Jenny's new bike. Still, such a lovely person deserves such a lovely bike I think. A new face ex-Martlets arrived and was welcomed. A familiar one, Adrian, arrived complete with a pair of mudguards which should, by rights, have caused an massive levitation of certain supercilium. Mick arrived, so heavily swathed I thought he'd developed a serious pie habit over the winter and scarcely recognised him.

We rolled to HPC and, en-route, were blitzed by the splendid Bruce in full-on racing snake mode. Someone has been putting the miles in over the winter.

Simon, unrecognisable in full-on ninja mode, gave a useful and informative talk on ride safety, and little did he know that the A264 would make a liar of his claims of "No bollards". I added a windshell, and offered a silent thank you to Ian and Claudine who recommended the ever effective montane. Brilliant piece of kit, even though I've had to sew the zip together at the bottom after it broke. Hands are shaken. Hugs given and received. The merits of illegal blue front leds were discussed. It is a joy to ride with friends.

My layers;
*Head:* trekmates polar buff worn balaclava style with walz cap over and lid on top. (At Faygate Walz cap replaced by sugino winter merino cap with ear flaps/band)​*Body:* On-one s/s light merino base layer, Shutt lightweight arm warmers, On-one medium weight l/s merino base layer, Fridays l/s jacket, Montane Velo shell.​*Legs:* Shutt lightweight long leg warmers, Shutt Pro bib shorts, Shutt Pro bib longs​*Feet:* DeFeet dura merino socks, On-one merino socks, Shimano MW81 bootee mtb shoes​*Hands:* DeFeet merino gloves, Spesh BG long finger mtb gloves, cheap 'woollen' gloves free from Cycling Plus.​​I was never cold, not even post Faygate, and on the draggy climbs I dropped the zips on the shell and the jacket.

Off we went, having volunteered to TEC, firmly at the back (which is where it is all at - somehow I find standing around fixing a problem chills me less that standing around waiting for the back to catch up). Unlike Adam I cannot remember the sequence to escape so every time it is a source of wonder that we don't get lost in the first three miles.

Even the TEC's were affected by some rusty throat complaint which prevented calls being made properly - lack of practise I guess. Davy expressed his disgust and we found our voices. Ian was treated to a display of the retro-reflectives on a Montane shell and Andrew had an encounter with the front of a car. At least it was a Jag. Jenny draughts and is welcome to.

(Part of) the joy of doing FNRttC is riding on roads that I rode freely as a kid/teen, before playing rugby stole my heart, and which I'd not even consider riding on solo during the daylight hours these days. The A23? The A264? Wonderful with The Fridays or in a group, potentially terminal as a lone rider.

Sorry to disappoint but we didn't really bypass Crawley at all, we rode through the heart of it. They built the bypass in the 30's and then built the New Town either side of it after WWII. We passed Langley Green by the Tushmore Gyratory, where I, despite the huge advantage of being born in the 'sham, spent my formative years, climbed up over the railway and passed Gossops Green, on the 'right side of the tracks', from whence the lovely Helen hails. I married up.

We got lucky with the A264 roadworks. No numpties in cars, one splendid knight of the road in his HGV, and the safety lanes which last week extended all the way to Faygate have been removed as no works are taking place over the Easter holiday.

At the Cabin I swapped caps and for the first time ever I escaped the shakes on the run into Horsham. Though I did get cramp in the layby! On the Crawley Road I was pleased to see the detector strips were working and the lights changed as we approached. Slightly different route through the 'sham, right past my front door and the slumbering lovely Helen, taking out one set of traffic lights and thus one less traffic light controlled right turn and keeping us off our local race track Albion Way as much as possible.

By now my hub was sticking in top (133%) for long periods of time. Changing gear down required stopping, getting off the bike, and manually moving the pedals until it shifted. I figured I'd do that at the foot of bury Hill. The hub had other ideas. Having waymarked at Boredstiff Heath I decide to grind it out and catch up with Ken for a chat on the run into Five Oaks and down to Billingshurst. Simon tells us straight on to the town centre. My how we larfed. It's a village. You can tell from the idiots. I brake for the roundabout using the coaster (back pedal) brake and the hub goes clunk and the transmission locks nearly chucking me off the bike. Not good. It releases but when I stop to fiddle at the bottom of the high street it won't shift at all and then under manipulation it clunks and nothing will turn at all. 'Temper, temper Gregry.' As the lovely Helen would say. Game over.

I bid a few discrete farewells, shoulder the bike, and walk to the station. Giving the bike a good kicking (literally) on the platform frees things eventually but whatever the cause, it may be the grease freezing, I can't trust that hub again. Train comes at 06:41 and I sit in the warm (winter) sun on a lovely spring morning, watching the twitter updates from the ride as it rolls into Pullbogrough.

By seven I'm home and in the bath. By nine the hub is out of the wheel and in the bin. A great idea (freewheel, two speeds, direct drive bottom gear, flip flop shifting, with a coaster brake to avoid ugly cables) it is the perfect plug'n'play replacement back wheel for a fixed gear (or singlespeed) for the times when you want an extra gear and/or freewheel. But it is so badly engineered, the interwebs are littered with tales of woe, and I've done better than most owners in getting a few 1000km's out of mine. For £70, not good enough Messrs Sturmey and Archer. The fixed wheel is going back in once I've typed this and loaded the dishwasher. (And then, next month, the Plug is being sold. I'm building a disc braked fixed commuter which will take, whisper it softly, rack and 'guards. Plus the purple people eater, a fixed gear BMX/MTB inspired fixed/ss will make its FNRttC debut at some point this year, I promise. Or maybe threaten.)

Ladies and gentlemen it was a pleasure riding with you, a fellow could not ask for finer companions on two wheels.

Monday I'm going back to finish the ride....


----------



## kimble (30 Mar 2013)

Oh yes, I've just remembered: This ride was unusually effective at getting spotted by Southern Trains guards.

We got chatting to the first one on the 10:56, and he realised he'd spotted us on his drive to work outside The Cabin as we were getting to leave. He was a cyclist, and expressed a non-zero degree of enthusiasm, so was pointed at the blog.

Another guard joined the train at Horsham, and had also seen us on his drive to work. He apologised for a slightly impatient overtake, as he was running late.

While I had a brief cycling-related conversation with the driver of the Euston-Birmingham train, he (oddly) didn't mention spotting any cyclists in the vicinity of the south coast earlier that morning.


----------



## TimO (30 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> ... a fixed gear *BMX*/MTB inspired fixed/ss will make its FNRttC debut at some point this year, I promise. ...


 
In a suitably small, Adrianesque style hopefully. Will you wear a cap backwards?


----------



## StuAff (30 Mar 2013)

Today, I am mostly doing as little as possible. I think I earned that the last couple of days......

The plan, such as it was, was to ride up Thursday afternoon/evening, join the pre-meet-up meet-up at Victoria, HPC and hence Felpham, ride home again. Kip, back to London (via train, I hasten to add) for the Black Crowes gig at the Forum. Simple. Well, it would have been....

Set off 1530 Thursday. In my infinite wisdom, rather than stick to my usual route to the smoke via Haslemere & Guildford, with a rerun of the Southsea Castle ride in mind, I decided to try a new route bypassing the lumpiness of Haslemere (which is worse going southbound anyway) in favour of going via Bordon and then across via Churt to rejoin the tried-and-trusted route at Milford/Godalming. Fail on multiple counts. For one thing, I forgot to go through the Garmin routing with a fine tooth comb, and the end result was it indicated a turn at Rowlands Castle that I've never used, ever, and that led to one of those classic OpenStreetMap entirely non-existant cycle paths through a hedge/field/wall. Back on to the correct route north, and the Garmin routing didn't start up again even when its course and mine coincided. So for the 'new' bit, I was forced to improvise and try and follow the course as best I could. Second fail: the new bit, or rather my on-the-night-variation, added another seven or eight miles to the route (having had a look at the map and comparing it to the intended route- same length as my usual one- I should have gone via Elstead and then Tilford). At least going northbound, it seemed to only make for more complication. Road quality or lack thereof no different, traffic levels similar, didn't seem much less lumpy either, whereas either way via Haslemere is along the lines of (to quote an excellent Leggsian mantra) 'minimal number of discretionary turns'.

I've reached Guildford solo in three and a half hours. Thursday, it was nearly five. Apart from the self-inflicted navigational fails, there was the relentless headwind, there was a strange twinge in my left thigh (never had that one before, and it faded as quickly as it arrived), and I was thoroughly knackered, in part because I hadn't been eating and drinking enough (lunch had been at noon, that had been about it..). Short stop in Guildford for a sandwich at half-eight or so, and I then plodded on. Plodding being an all-too-accurate representation of my progress. Suffice to say, this was a night for the inner Jens Voigt/audaxing hardnut, not spinning along with glee. And the inner hardnut was still hacked off.

Equipment fails didn't help. A set of should-have-been-fresh AAs (new, and newly charged) in my USB charge pack for the Garmin spluttered and died after an hour or two, the same with a second set (which had worked well enough before). Fortunately, a third set that went in at the Cabin (when the Garmin was down to 25% or so at a guess) kept going, and got the internal battery fully charged. The batteries in my Cateye front light became very weak, necessitating an early switchover to the Hope (oh, and when I got home I found none of my rechargeables will fit in it, so **** that, I'm getting another Hope). And both rear lights were fading fast (new AAAs in one at the Cabin). Really wasn't my day was it....?

As I'm sure you'll understand, by the time I neared Kingston, my enthusiasm had not so much faded, more taken a leave of absence and gone somewhere warm and sunny. It was past ten and I was increasingly concerned that, on account of conditions (mine, the weather, traffic), I wouldn't be able to make it to HPC in time for midnight, let alone allow time for a break and a refuel, which I really, really, needed. Saw a sign for Surbiton station and followed it- the fast train into Waterloo was helpfully waiting on the platform. Annoyed at blowing chance no1 to get this month's CC challenge century done and dusted, but needs must. On to Victoria and the meet-up.

To be honest, notwithstanding the cheering presence of you fine ladies and gentlemen, much of the first half felt like a slog. An FNRttC after 75 nice miles is not a problem. After 70 headwindy miles and various body parts are indicating that they'd like to be elsewhere pronto, a problem. The Cabin, more than usual, was a sight for sore eyes. As was finding that there was bread pudding left. Mind and body picked up noticeably. Battery fettling got done, reserve clothing donned (second buff, jumper, freebie Cycling Plus gloves as liner for a larger pair). Didn't actually get any quicker after that, but certainly felt better. Apart from Bury Hill, obviously. I hate that (please feel free to add expletives of your choice here) climb. Chapeau Graham for getting up it in the big ring, 34x27 was bad enough, as always.

And on we went to Felpham. Big breakfast as fab as always, and demolished with my usual speed. And then homeward. And chance no2 for this month's century blown. Alleged tailwind didn't feel much like it, mojo still somewhat AWOL, so reached Chichester and called it a day with 80 on the clock. Home just after eleven, bed ASAP after that. And then up again in time for the half-five train back into Waterloo, up to Kentish Town for the gig, where the Robinson brothers and band were on cracking form. Which I unfortunately followed with yet another navigation fail, as a result missing the fast train south even though I should have had time in hand. Bed beckoned again at 2am.

And relax......


----------



## swarm_catcher (30 Mar 2013)

Great, great night. Thanks Simon and TECs! Can't wait for the next one. 

MyPhotos
MyBlog


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> In a suitably small, Adrianesque style hopefully. Will you wear a cap backwards?


What you mean sh1t3 paint and dodgy mudguards? No chuffin' way.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2013)

2386280 said:


> No sense of style some people.


trust me, the purple people eater has plenty of style, but sense is in short supply.


----------



## Wobblers (30 Mar 2013)

I had some concerns about this ride. Mostly, it has to be said, about getting to the train station, as snowy Birmingham has experienced a thaw which can only be described as glacial in pace (sorry about the pun), with the added fun that all the day's meltwater rapidly freezes into treacherous ice flows after sundown. But the main roads were fine, and relatively quiet - one advantage of Thursday rather than Friday.

Cold was expected, and cold was experienced once I left the warm oasis of Marylebone (bet no one's ever described it as that before!). I had heeded Dellzeqq's dire warnings, and was wearing several layers - merino is wonderful stuff, and I heartily recommend On-One's merino arm warmers. As had everyone else it seemed when I arrived at HPC to find a bevy of cyclists wrapped up like Arctic explorers. Greetings were exchanged and heads shaken at Greg's outrageously blue lights. How nice to see familiar friendly faces after this seemingly endless winter!

It was not long before we were off through London streets that were quieter than we were used to. Nor was the usual pedestrian wildlife in evidence either, though there were a few strange yells from that god forsaken heath known as Clapham Common. I planned to do some wayfinding, so that the sprint back to the front would stave of the chill. It worked quite well. What I had _not_ planned for was for the apparently magnetic properties of flashing red lights and Jaguar motorists. I was waymarking on a roundabout in Croydon (always a place of evil reputation) when I noticed the lights a Jag driving rather slowly towards me. Hmm, that's funny - he's a bit far over to the left. Looks like he's on a collision course, nah, can't be possible, I don't believe...*bump*. Yes, somehow, at a _very slow_ walking pace this chap had managed to hit my back wheel. I looked at him. He looked at me. He sort of shrugged. I enquired as to his visual acuity. He remained frozen to the steering wheel. I checked the bike - all straight, rear wheel unbuckled, bless My Shimano's wheels. There wasn't any marks on the - rather nice and shiny - Jaguar either. I was just about to tell him that there was no harm done, nothing to worry about, and perhaps using the train next time when he drove off! Oh well.

Onwards and upwards - or at least southwards. I don't remember too much the journey to Faygate - one main road pretty much looks like another in the dark. We did have a cheery chat about how cold it was in a train station carpark - -2.5 C according to my bike computer, 0 C according to User482. We agreed that it was cold.

With water bottles starting to ice over - I had omitted the alcoholic antifreeze - The Cabin with it's warm mugs of coffee, sandwiches and most especially bread pudding was a very welcome sight. The half way stop soon degenerated became a whisky tasting session. I can certainly testify as to its efficacy to ward off the cold.

The second half, I'm afraid to say, was something of a slog. The cold was strangely energy sapping, and my lack of miles so far this year didn't help. Suffice to say, my legs of lead (Copyright greg.collins) did not appreciate Bury Hill. I found following MartinT in lowest gear best for pace - sorry if my pathetic gasping distracted you, Martin! To cap it all, my ankle by this stage was acting up - a week of icy pavements on top of a long, cold ride were a bit much for it, so unclipping became increasingly painful. Certainly I had no energy for a last sprint to the Lobster Pot - in fact, no one seemed to keen on that. But breakfast was at least worth it all. As was a few brown beers in convivial surroundings with convivial company. Thank you one and all: I doubt I'd have completed it without you.


----------



## TimO (31 Mar 2013)

To be fair about Greg's blue lights, we had a gentleman (and may still have for all I know), who had a blue rear light a year or two back, essentially like the old thin Cateye TL-LD600 only blue instead of red. I remember chatting to him later, and he lost it when the entire bicycle was stolen. They were briefly popular, possibly because Argos for some very odd reason, had them in its catalogue.

_Edit: LD600 not LD800. <doh>_


----------



## Quagga (31 Mar 2013)

Well for my annual FNRttC ride, I think I picked a good one.

As people have already said, not as cold as the immortal Southend ride, and this time I had better clothing, so absent the usual feet like ice bricks the whole thing didn't feel cold.

Highlights for me were
- The sunrise which was fabulous, and thanks to the people who've posted pictures
- The lack of punctures which made the whole thing go more smoothly
- Being able to fit everyone into the Cabin
- Probably the best breakfast and coffee combo I've had after a FNRttC and plus a nice pub, funny conversation and brown beer
- The Bognor easter procession - we have to do the same ride at Easter next year, if only to see if the poor bloke carrying the cross survived

Lowlights
- The poor bird that had frozen to death overnight, lying on the road
- That f*****g hill and my lack of winter training
- Mr DZ repeatedly getting my name wrong depite his pocket list of attendees 
- Having to leave the pub early having faithfully promised to be home for midday (1430 was reasonably close I thought)

Roll on next year


----------



## kimble (31 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> To be fair about Greg's blue lights, we had a gentleman (and may still have for all I know), who had a blue rear light a year or two back, essentially like the old thin Cateye TL-LD800 only blue instead of red. I remember chatting to him later, and he lost it when the entire bicycle was stolen. They were briefly popular, possibly because Argos for some very odd reason, had them in its catalogue.


 
There's been an outbreak of green front lights this winter, thanks to Tescos having a set for under a fiver...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2013)

TimO said:


> To be fair about *Greg's blue lights*, we had a gentleman (and may still have for all I know), who had a blue rear light a year or two back, essentially like the old thin Cateye TL-LD800 only blue instead of red. I remember chatting to him later, and he lost it when the entire bicycle was stolen. They were briefly popular, possibly because Argos for some very odd reason, had them in its catalogue.


Planet-X £1.99. I'm nothing if not a cheapskate. But the bike is blue and as Ian might say "Blue is the colour"


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Mar 2013)

Reading these posts fills me with delight because so many of you obviously suffered on that ride as I suffered yesterday on my monthly 200k. It was miserably cold and windy and I had rain, sleet, hail and headwind at various points. Today my body does not like standing up, or even being awake. And my ride was easier than yours because it was during the day. So chapeau to you all. See you at The Minster in a few weeks.


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Mar 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Another bad thing about that roundabout, is that a dozy car driver didn't see us as we were going round it, and tried to drive into me, although he did apologise once he'd woken up. Anyway, the diversion was no bad thing, as it enabled the back half of the ride( which went straight on), to catch up.
> .


 
I was right behind you...and following like a sheep the wrong way... when this fella tried his very best to escort you back the way you'd come.

His windows were so fogged up is a wonder he could see a thing, very nasty...well handled by the way, lightning fast reactions on your part saved an even nastier incident and despite the potentially awful outcome of his frankly crap driving, your comments to him of "try looking" were more that reasonable and measured


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Mar 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Reading these posts fills me with delight because so many of you obviously suffered on that ride as I suffered yesterday on my monthly 200k. It was miserably cold and windy and I had rain, sleet, hail and headwind at various points. Today my body does not like standing up, or even being awake. And my ride was easier than yours because it was during the day. So chapeau to you all. See you at The Minster in a few weeks.


 
I wasn't suffering! And unlike some of my compatriots who looked a bit roly-poly after a winter's hibernation, I'm about 5 kg lighter than earlier this year. I just need to grow some sideburns and I could be the next Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## itsbruce (1 Apr 2013)

Hi, folks. Had a great time on the ride, although my fingertips were complaining even with two sets of liners under my gloves. Felt full of beans for my first long ride in way too long, even if my calves were a bit stiff from running earlier in the week. After breakfast at the Lobster Pot, I set off to explore Bognor and Chichester before settling down in a B&B for the weekend - only just back today.

Can't leave without mention of the enormous puddings at Faygate:







So big that some awed cyclists were compelled to pay their respects:






But then unfeasibly large confectionery was the theme of the ride, as proved at the Lobster Pot:






More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/itsbruce/sets/72157633124103724/with/8612007550/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

The Plug is fixed, as in the Plug is Fixed.

Lure of an all-you-can-eat Asian buffet in Brighton with the lovely Helen's extended family won out over Billingshurst - Felpham yesterday, especially after it snowed on my Sunday morning leg loosener. Dad dancing at her niece's wedding in Lewes on Saturday gave me sore knees.


----------



## User482 (2 Apr 2013)

User13710 said:


> Someone should tell The Cabin that they could cut those monster slabs of bread pudding in half and still ask the same money for them - they are just too generous.


 
I still managed to eat mine. Did feel a bit sick afterwards, mind.


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2013)

If they cut it in half I'd only end up buying two bits instead.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

StuAff said:


> If they cut it in half I'd only end up buying two bits instead.


You can go off some (skinny) people.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2013)

A night of firsts for me;
My first FNRttc - not as hard as I feared.
My first foray into cycling in London - not as bad as i'd feared.
My first metric century - see both above.

Thanks to Flying Dodo for collecting me from St Pancras and thanks to everyone for being friendly and welcoming.
I think i can hear Southend calling....


----------



## MisterStan (2 Apr 2013)

User13710 said:


> they could cut those monster slabs of bread pudding in half and still ask the same money for them.


P.S. this is a terrible idea.


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Apr 2013)

So, my skinny. 

And no, I am not skinny. 

The Ride. Fab. Just simply fab. Baring that section of road works before 4am'sies. Cold, pah. Weather, perfect. Views, wonderful. Company,. delectable, as always. Brekkie and half way stop, superb. Fellow TEC's and waymarkers, awesome. Our leader, illustrious.

Me. Fine, fat and funky. No problems on this ride at all. Slight coldness from damp clothing from the pursuit into HPC, but, fine. 

Bike. Did me proud. Baring the back wheel. With the bearings of which ended up truly knackered and was the big factor in not cycling back, which, was the right choice as play is now about 3mm either side and is now LBS'ed. Maturity there, finally, possibly. But even on a 66" SS gearing and faced with Bury Hill, I did not worry. I almost managed all of Bury Hill, but at the time, still had my mind on cycling back and preservation. 

The gripe. Adam has already covered this. But it is a problem that always grows in the latter stages of the ride and one that causes a lot of frustration. As the Sun light appears, so does more traffic and so a little bit more awareness and communications up the ride will help me and others massively. 

So I thank you all for a fab ride. I do love this one. 

Ah, only one piccy, as others have the same.


----------



## Wobblers (2 Apr 2013)

User13710 said:


> Someone should tell The Cabin that they could cut those monster slabs of bread pudding in half and still ask the same money for them - they are just too generous.


 
Very true. Though I'm glad they didn't. Come to think of it, I could forgo the sandwich and just stick with the bread pudding - I mean, it's got fruit in it, it must be healthy, right?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Apr 2013)

StuAff said:


> If they cut it in half I'd only end up buying two bits instead.


"If you cut it in half, it's half the calories. So you can eat twice as much"


----------



## itsbruce (2 Apr 2013)

I ate a whole one, which would take me about a week in normal circumstances. Which is about how ling it's taking to digest it, I think.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

I did have a whole one to my self but surrendered half of it to our glorious leader in guilt.. but did manage to get a quarter back by half inchin' a bit of Graham's. I was one of the last to leave the Cabin and was amazed at how much was left over on the tables... including what looked like a piece which only had one bite taken out of.


----------



## rb58 (2 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I did have a whole one to my self but surrendered half of it to our glorious leader in guilt.. but did manage to get a quarter back by half inchin' a bit of Graham's. I was one of the last to leave the Cabin and was amazed at how much was left over on the tables... *including what looked like a piece which only had one bite taken out of.*


That would have been mine. I figured I had enough weight to carry up Bury Hill, without adding a lump of bread pudding. I tried to donate it someone else who might have missed out, but there were no takers!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

rb58 said:


> That would have been mine. I figured I had enough weight to carry up Bury Hill, without adding a lump of bread pudding. I tried to donate it someone else who might have missed out, but there were no takers!


 

Damn.. if I had known it was yours I would have taken it.....
It could have been a number of any scruffy herberts that bought it so didn't want to chance it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

rb58 said:


> That would have been mine. I figured I had enough weight to carry up Bury Hill, without adding a lump of bread pudding. I tried to donate it someone else who might have missed out, but there were no takers!


He offered it to me but I had some so refused


ianrauk said:


> Damn.. if I had known it was yours I would have taken it.....
> It could have been a number of any scruffy herberts that bought it so didn't want to chance it.


I got bored shouting "Does anyone wanted a piece of bread pudding when I'd eaten half of mine. But if you regard me as a scruffy herbert good only for nips of whisky....








...I'd say you're an astute judge of a man's character.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> He offered it to me but I had some so refused
> 
> I got bored shouting "Does anyone wanted a piece of bread pudding when I'd eaten half of mine. But if you regard me as a scruffy herbert good only for nips of whisky....
> 
> ...


 

eeer..hmmmm...*where's the back peddling smiley?*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> eeer..hmmmm...*where's the back peddling smiley?*


in the same place as back peddling brakes I hope. Some inner circle of hell.

The Rücktrittbremsering


----------



## CharlieB (3 Apr 2013)

I’m not going to write about the ride, bread pudding or breakfast, because it’s all been said.
No, what stuck out for me was Bognor Regis train station. Me, JonnyJeez, Graham, Ken (?) rolled up and I was struck by what appeared to be something straight out of Brief Encounter. 
No ticket machines, just a single traditional office window, and every perfectly painted and preserved cast iron column supporting an old fashioned pent roof of glass and timber.
I was quite expecting a King Arthur or a Schools class engine to roll in to take us back to London.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2013)

CharlieB said:


> ... to be something straight out of Brief Encounter.
> No ticket machines,


There was a ticket machine. I bought my ticket there.

Perhaps you hed something in your eye. You should have looked out for a dashing gentleman to help you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was a ticket machine.


You had to defecate all over it didn't you?


----------



## theclaud (4 Apr 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was a ticket machine. I bought my ticket there.
> 
> Perhaps you *hed* something in your eye. You should have looked out for a dashing gentleman to help you.


 
I am fervently hoping the misspelling is deliberate. A bit like "gels".


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2013)

theclaud said:


> I am fervently hoping the misspelling is deliberate. A bit like "gels".


 
I hev something in my eye


----------



## theclaud (4 Apr 2013)

Well, that was fun! Well... when I say "fun", I mean "it seems nice enough, looking back, now that I've spent a whole week doing things that are _actually_ what normal people understand as fun, and anyway if you're going to freeze your tits off unseasonally and ride like a lead-legged lardarse with an invisible anvil in tow, then you might as well do it in the finest company." I spent most of the night only-just fending off the cold with a mantra giving thanks for the dryness, so I felt like I was probably achieving a satisfactory balance, if only I were just warm enough to kick back and contemplate the beauty of it. If you are spending most of the night being Glad About Gloves or Smug Over Snoods, then you are probably missing the point.

But my sandwich had ham AND cheese AND pickle in it; and the wonders of the bread pudding have been sung about upthread; and we had more whiskies than Milroy's; and we ate the breakfast of The Lobster Pot and, behold, _it was_ very good. I get ideas above my station at The Lobster Pot, and start ordering flat whites and huevos revueltos like they're going out of fashion. And The Felpham Measure is consigned to the drip-tray of history. Simon, disdaining the role of his Cyrene namesake (it would have been overkill, anyway, with a plywood cross), dodged past a suffering Christ-figure and performed a mini-miracle for the lycra-clad multitude, conjuring beer for all from what seemed to be a closed pub with a puzzled cafe attached. It might have been while he was power-napping (miracles take it out of you) that the Quagga mystery was cleared up. I take no pleasure in DZ being W-R-O-N-G, obviously, but as the alternative explanation was that TMN, Wanda, Adrian and I had previously spent a lengthy afternoon in a pub garden in Brighton being wrong _en masse_, I will allow myself the smallest satisfaction.

News from Agent Hilda's Big Adventure filtered through to us. DZ and I were due to rendezvous with Team Hilda in The Witterings. A leisurely lunch and a puncture on their part afforded us time for a little extra rehydration, and we achieved the perfect balance - too drunk to cycle all the way to Witters but just sober enough to know as much. Two trains later we were at Bosham in glorious sunshine, at low tide. With timing of exquisite perfection we emerged onto the banks of the Chichester Channel to see Andy's Amazing Ferry waiting to take us across to Itchenor. Riding skinny tyres down the path, which, when not covered by the tide, consists of shingle covered in green slime, was a singularly peculiar and contradictory sensation, which I can only describe as seeming possessed of superhuman skill whilst having no conscious control whatever. Hitting the brakes could be disastrous, so I followed DZ's method, which was to go much too fast and make the sort of delighted-terrified noises usually reserved for fairground rides. Back on dry land, a quick spin down Piggery-Jokery Lane, and we were at Witters, and on holiday.


----------



## velovoice (5 Apr 2013)

Bravo, TC! Fine piece of writing. You could do this for a living. Er... if there was a living to be made of this?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2013)

By the way, I seem to remember someone on the ride saying that Bury hill was harder than the Beacon.

I rode up the Beacon today (in the April snow) and gave the matter some thought. I have to disagree with this. The total climbs (just over 100m in a bit over a km someone may have better figures) aren't all that different, but the Beacon is so much more, well ... Beaconey, with steep bits, false tops and so on whereas Bury hill was just a grind.


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Apr 2013)

Great ride, great company, great views and all that.

but for me! the highlight of the ride was being stood directly in front of DZ when i purchased some of that lurvly pudding!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Great ride, great company, great views and all that.
> 
> but for me! the highlight of the ride was being stood directly in front of DZ when i purchased some of that lurvly pudding!


TEC duty beckons...............


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> TEC duty beckons...............


Anytime.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2013)

2395784 said:


> You have it there. The gradient changes are what make The Beacon that little bit harder than its figures would suggest. They make it more difficult to find a steady rhythm.


The Beacon has made _me_ vomit whereas Bury Hill.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> TEC duty beckons...............


He says it like it's a bad thing....


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> He says it like it's a bad thing....


 

They get to hang out with me and Walnuts the whole ride....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They get to hang out with me and Walnuts the whole ride....


You're not too bad but I ain't so sure about the other fella


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> You're not too bad but I ain't so sure about the other fella


 

I like to think so also...


----------



## Wobblers (6 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They get to hang out with me and Walnuts the whole ride....


 
Ah, so that's why DZ says it's like a bad thing...

<goes off to hide>


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2013)

McWobble said:


> Ah, so that's why DZ says it's like a bad thing...
> 
> <goes off to hide>


 

No need to hide.....hanging with me and Walnut's for 8 or so hours is punishment for even the worse offender...


----------



## hatler (14 Aug 2013)

2375822 said:


> Yes, Hassocks has gates


I went through Hassocks station last weekend and exited on the up line side and the barriers were still not installed, though they look imminent.


----------

